# Was bringt YT für 2019



## lhampe (1. Dezember 2018)

Ich will einfach mal das Ihr die Glaskugeln auspackt und ratet oder wisst was YT nächstes Jahr bringt.

Ich denke das 29er Tues ist gesetzt.

Bringen die ein E-Bike?


----------



## Frodijak (1. Dezember 2018)

…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pixelsign (1. Dezember 2018)

Ich denke mal, nun kommt nach 3 Jahren ein neues Jeffsy. Jetzt wo sich die moderne Geometrie beim Trailbike in Richtung 65° Lenkwinkel, 75° - 77° Sitzwinkel in Verbindung mit längerem Reach-Werten und vor allem kürzeren Gabel Offsets verschiebt (Yeti, Transition, Commencal usw.), würde das für YT viel Sinn machen. Auch weil bei anderen Herstellern wie Trek und Santa Cruz im Laufe des kommenden Jahres, die neue Trailbike Generation anstehen könnte.


----------



## frank70 (1. Dezember 2018)

Für reine versender sehe ich einige probleme betreff e-bikes


----------



## C.Hill (1. Dezember 2018)

Warte sehnlichst auf das YT mit elektro. Das würde einschlagen wie eine Bombe. In dem Segment wo YT so wildert gibt es bis jetzt so gut wie keine ernst zu nehmende Konkurenz.

Probleme für Versender? Canyon und Commencal haben es geschafft...


----------



## frank70 (1. Dezember 2018)

Canyon ist von der grösse her halt eine andere liga, commencal kenne ich zuwenig, arbeiten die mit servicepartnerfirmen  ?


----------



## Korner (1. Dezember 2018)

Wie wärs mit einem E-TUES 
Hoch mit Akku und Ohne Runter und dazu noch Energyrückgewinnung


----------



## PavelD (1. Dezember 2018)

Frage mich weniger was YT für 2019er Modelle bringt sondern viel mehr wann Klar 2019er Modelle lassen darauf schließen, dass sie im jeweiligen Jahr rauskommen. Viele andere Firmen stellen jedoch schon gegen Ende des Jahres ihre Modelle für das kommende Jahr vor. Von YT hat man da bislang wenig mitbekommen. Oder nur ich  
Nur das aktuelle Tues ist ein 2019er Modell, oder?
Besonders gespannt bin ich auf das Capra. Nachdem das aktuelle Modell so gut angekommen ist frage ich mich ob überhaupt was verändert wird und wenn ja was (höherer Preis für "mindere" Parts als 2018er Modell?)?
Ich tippe jedenfalls auf eine "Neuauflage" des Jeffsys!


----------



## Korner (2. Dezember 2018)

PavelD schrieb:


> Frage mich weniger was YT für 2019er Modelle bringt sondern viel mehr wann Klar 2019er Modelle lassen darauf schließen, dass sie im jeweiligen Jahr rauskommen. Viele andere Firmen stellen jedoch schon gegen Ende des Jahres ihre Modelle für das kommende Jahr vor. Von YT hat man da bislang wenig mitbekommen. Oder nur ich
> Nur das aktuelle Tues ist ein 2019er Modell, oder?
> Besonders gespannt bin ich auf das Capra. Nachdem das aktuelle Modell so gut angekommen ist frage ich mich ob überhaupt was verändert wird und wenn ja was (höherer Preis für "mindere" Parts als 2018er Modell?)?
> Ich tippe jedenfalls auf eine "Neuauflage" des Jeffsys!



Klar das TUES für 2019 ist bereits bestellbar, eines zunindest. 

Auch Radon hat noch nicht alle Bikes Vorgestellt , kommt aber im Januar. 
Und bei Canyon is auch noch nicht sicher obs das jetzt war mit neuen Bikes. 

Ich hab mir immer gedacht das das Weihnachtsgeschäft auch für Bike Hersteller ein lukratives Geschäft ist aber scheinbar nicht


----------



## psx0407 (2. Dezember 2018)

bitte kein e-bike, bitte nicht!

ein völlig kompromissloses parkbike wäre denkbar: ein tues mit single crown oder ein capra mit 180mm stahlfedern. also nicht touren-tauglich, sondern nur für parks.

oder cc-bike zur abrundung nach unten.

aber kein e-bike!!!


----------



## Korner (2. Dezember 2018)

psx0407 schrieb:


> bitte kein e-bike, bitte nicht!
> 
> ein völlig kompromissloses parkbike wäre denkbar: ein tues mit single crown oder ein capra mit 180mm stahlfedern. also nicht touren-tauglich, sondern nur für parks.
> 
> ...



Hmmm da ich kein DL Fahrer bin , was bringt eine Single Crown ? 
Und zu einem Park Only Capra  
Die idee ist Nett aber warum soll man sich sowas kaufen ?  Park Only = Tues oder ? 
Auch kann ich mir nicht Vorstellen das sich ein kleiner Direktversender wie YT es sich leisten kann sich ein eigenes Konkurenzbike zu erschaffen  

Die Idee mit dem CC finde ich wieder sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tidi (2. Dezember 2018)

Korner schrieb:


> Hmmm da ich kein DL Fahrer bin , was bringt eine Single Crown ?
> Und zu einem Park Only Capra
> Die idee ist Nett aber warum soll man sich sowas kaufen ?  Park Only = Tues oder ?
> Auch kann ich mir nicht Vorstellen das sich ein kleiner Direktversender wie YT es sich leisten kann sich ein eigenes Konkurenzbike ...


Nuja, erstmal wär n Parkfunbike leichter als n DH ... u.a. wg. ner leichteren SC Forke .... und die werden da nix Neues brigen - das Capra ist mit 180mm doch schon da und als LTD genau das oben angesprochene Rad! ... früher Noton, heute Capra ...

E-Bike wird sicher irgendwann kommen ... 2019 ist nichtmal unrealistisch denk ich. YT ist ne Bude die Kohle verdienen will und sich DEM Trend der letzen Jahre vollends zu verschließen, wär wirtschaftlich wohl eher doof .... sind eh schon spät dran. ^^
... zu "bitte nicht" ... warum? Um so mehr wächst YT und bleibt uns noch lang erhalten, ich werd mir keins holen und du musst doch auch nicht, also Alled entspannt und cool - auch mit ElektroRoller!


----------



## C.Hill (2. Dezember 2018)

Genau. 
Nach dem Release des 29 Tues sehe ich auch keine Lücke zwischen Jeffsy, Capra und Tues mehr. Ist doch von 140 bis 200mm und 12 bis 17kg alles dabei.

Aus dem "bitte kein e-bike" Alter bin ich raus. Früher beim Skaten fanden wir die Inliner assy und beim Snowboarden die Skifahrer. Soll jeder machen was er will. In dem Segment ist für ein E-YT definitiv Platz. Die Konkurenz ist noch nicht groß!


----------



## frank70 (2. Dezember 2018)

Park only- tues ?   Da machst du es dir etwas einfach,  tues ist ein reiner downhiller.  Und das erwähnte capra ltd ist halt limitiert.   Auch ich wünsche mir etwas wie ein capra mit 180 / 180 coil im unteren preissegment, sparen kann man für im park zbsp am schaltwerk und auf verzicht der verstellbaren sattelstütze. Und sowas hat yt klar nicht. Hier mein schon älteres parkbike, leider etwas schwer


----------



## helius85 (2. Dezember 2018)

NEW Jeffsy


----------



## Korner (2. Dezember 2018)

helius85 schrieb:


> NEW Jeffsy
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 801316 Anhang anzeigen 801317



 dange

Aber woher weist du das es ein jeffsy ist ?


----------



## Pixelsign (2. Dezember 2018)

Der Hashtag #friendshipredefined lässt ziemlich eindeutig auf ein neues Jeffsy schließen. Dieses wurde ja damals mit einer recht ungewöhnlichen und lustigen Marketingkampagne vorgestellt, bei der es um die Freundschaft/Liebe zum Jeffsy ging  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korner (2. Dezember 2018)

Pixelsign schrieb:


> Der Hashtag #friendshipredefined lässt ziemlich eindeutig auf ein neues Jeffsy schließen. Dieses wurde ja damals mit einer recht ungewöhnlichen und lustigen Marketingkampagne vorgestellt, bei der es um die Freundschaft/Liebe zum Jeffsy ging  .



Aaaah ok  
Bin noch nicht so lange im MTB Wahn 
Daher kenne ich YT und co. erst seit kurzem.

Aber diese News lösen Freudeschübe aus


----------



## psx0407 (2. Dezember 2018)

zum foto mit m. flossmann und dem foto mit dem hinterbau:
die 36 fox auf dem foto sieht mir nach 180mm aus. spricht gegen neues jeffsy.
das bike hat eine verstellbare sattelstütze, carbonfelgen, carbon-hinterbau (?). spricht für neues jeffsy.
da werden von yt wieder nebeltöpfe geworfen, wie jedes jahr. schön so, mir macht die spekulationsphase während der spekulatiusphase jedes jahr auf's neue spaß!!!

zum thema capra ltd. und tues und parkbike:
die 200 stk. capra ltd. waren in wenigen stunden ausverkauft. das ist für mich schon ein klares zeichen, dass nicht wenige bock auf einen klassischen freerider mit coil und sc haben könnten. vario-versattelstütze weglassen, und für 2.799€ rockt so ein parkbike!

zum thema e-bike:
klar, jeder kann fahren oder produzieren was er will. die marke yt asoziiert bei mir aber genau all das, für was ein e-bike eben nicht steht. daher würde für mich ein e-bike nicht zur marke yt und zum sortiment passen. im gravity-bereich inkl. freeride und enduro ist ein e-bike für mich konträr zur intention dieser kategorien.
als alternative zum auto finde ich ein e-bike dagegen super!


----------



## Pixelsign (2. Dezember 2018)

psx0407 schrieb:


> die 36 fox auf dem foto sieht mir nach 180mm aus. spricht gegen neues jeffsy.



Ich denke eher wir sehen da eine 650B Pro Race Variante mit 160 mm. Kann man wegen der Perspektive zwar nicht direkt vergleichen aber könnte ganz gut hinkommen:



 

Außerdem ist mir die Form der Kettenstrebe aufgefallen. Bisher waren die eigentlich immer recht geradlinig. Nicht so bei dem Teaser-Bild:


----------



## Flash_Matze (2. Dezember 2018)

.


----------



## Tidi (2. Dezember 2018)

Für "neu" is dar Capra letztes Jahr zu neu gemacht, dat Jeffsy ja eher "alt". Daher denke ich auch eher Jeffsy ... sieht nach nem LTD oder nem Race (näher dran an nem Ballerbike wie dem LTD???) mit "dicken" Federelementen, vllt. sogar mit Stahlfederdämpfer.

 ... und ja, herrlich die alljährliche Spekulationszeit in der Spekulatiuszeit.


----------



## Pixelsign (2. Dezember 2018)

Denke ich auch. Außerdem kann an den Prototypen ja alles mögliche verbaut sein.


----------



## C.Hill (2. Dezember 2018)

Wenn mal jmd sein Capra von vorne fotografieren könnte... Die zwei Beulen links und rechts vom Steuerrohr kommen mir neu vor. Genau wie die Zugführung. Tippe auf Jeffsy Pro Race mit 160mm 36 . Das Capra ist doch aktuell und wird 2019 umlackiert.

1 Woche Pressecamp... Da werden sie keine Protos dabei haben, sondern die Flotte. Und nächste Woche taucht aus dem nichts der erste Test auf. Wie gerade eben beim Neuron.


----------



## kleinenbremer (2. Dezember 2018)

Angenommen es ist ein jeffsy29er. Was denkt ihr, wann sind die wohl lieferbar? Ich bin gerade ohne Bike und tendiere gerade zu einem Rocky Instinct 2018 vom lokalen Händler oder gebrauchtem Orbea Occam. Ein Jeffsy mit gwscheiter Geo konnte ich mir aber auch vorstellen, wobei mir deren Tretlager bisher zu hoch wären. Aber die Diskussion will ich nicht anfangen, ist einfach Geschmackssache


----------



## Flash_Matze (2. Dezember 2018)

.


----------



## themountain (2. Dezember 2018)

Ein nettes Hardtail...das waers doch !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (2. Dezember 2018)

Korner schrieb:


> Hmmm da ich kein DL Fahrer bin , was bringt eine Single Crown ?
> Und zu einem Park Only Capra
> Die idee ist Nett aber warum soll man sich sowas kaufen ?  Park Only = Tues oder ?


Mein Capra ist Park only.  
Bei Doppelbrücken Gabeln nervt mich der kurze Lenkeinschlag und so viel nimmt sich das 27er mit 180mm nicht zu den DHlern.


----------



## edeltoaster (3. Dezember 2018)

Also die Farbgebung macht mich schon etwas stutzig.


----------



## Tidi (3. Dezember 2018)

Weiß gar nicht, was ihr Alle habt, find die Kombi silber mit blau ganz geil ... zumal es sicher auch andere Farben geben wird.


----------



## stromb6 (3. Dezember 2018)

Das Teil auf dem Foto kann kein Capra sein. Die Sitz- und Kettenstreben des Capra sehen anders aus als auf dem Foto. Die Beulen am Steuerrohr sind auch beim Capra vorhanden. Jedoch wirken sie da nicht so ausgeprägt.

Würde mich nicht wundern wenn das neue Jeffsy dem Capra angepasst wurde(kein Rahmendreieck mehr im Oberrohr Sitzrohr Bereich).
160 Federweg am 29er Jeffsy wären durchaus denkbar, siehe Hightower LT, Cube Stereo 150.


----------



## stromb6 (3. Dezember 2018)




----------



## Trialbiker82 (3. Dezember 2018)

Ahhh neue Kabelbinder


----------



## lordbritannia (3. Dezember 2018)

Ich werde mir auf jeden Fall im Februar 2019 ein 29er CF Jeffsy gönnen. Leider hat mich keine Farbwahl 2018 vollkommen überzeugt (auch mit den super hohen Rabatten im Endless Summer, Wahnsinn eigentlich was für Margen YT hat) daher bin ich gespannt wie nen Flitzebogen.... das blau fänd ich ziemlich genial, leider bin ich kein Freund von dem silber, aber als CF hat man ja genug Auswahl. Das Dreieck im Rahmen vom Jeffsy finde ich allerdings fast besser als die neuen Rahmendesigns ohne Dreieck. Das neue Jeffsy wird aber sicherlich angepasst. Aber der neue Capra Rahmen ist auch sehr geil. 

Jeffsy 29 bitte max. 140mm - ich brauche jetzt mal wieder ein Bike mit mehr Pop, weniger Gewicht und mehr Vortrieb. Fox 34 vs 36 kann ich leider nicht beurteilen. Bin bisher nur 35 Pike und Lyrik gefahren. 36 Fox sieht natürlich hammer aus, 34 ist schon ziemlich mikrig, aber performen wird die auch.


----------



## OneTrustMan (3. Dezember 2018)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> Ich werde mir auf jeden Fall im Februar 2019 ein 29er CF Jeffsy gönnen. Leider hat mich keine Farbwahl 2018 vollkommen überzeugt (auch mit den super hohen Rabatten im Endless Summer, Wahnsinn eigentlich was für Margen YT hat) daher bin ich gespannt wie nen Flitzebogen.... das blau fänd ich ziemlich genial, leider bin ich kein Freund von dem silber, aber als CF hat man ja genug Auswahl. Das Dreieck im Rahmen vom Jeffsy finde ich allerdings fast besser als die neuen Rahmendesigns ohne Dreieck. Das neue Jeffsy wird aber sicherlich angepasst. Aber der neue Capra Rahmen ist auch sehr geil.
> 
> Jeffsy 29 bitte max. 140mm - ich brauche jetzt mal wieder ein Bike mit mehr Pop, weniger Gewicht und mehr Vortrieb. Fox 34 vs 36 kann ich leider nicht beurteilen. Bin bisher nur 35 Pike und Lyrik gefahren. 36 Fox sieht natürlich hammer aus, 34 ist schon ziemlich mikrig, aber performen wird die auch.


Meh, so groß ist der Unterschied von 34 und 36 nicht.
Kommt halt drauf an wie und was man fährt und vor allem wie schwer man ist.
Ich merke bei meiner 34er kein Flex und bin damit auch im Park gefahren.


----------



## mmo2 (3. Dezember 2018)

Denke wird ein neues Jeffsy kommen. Rahmen etwas überarbeitet, und der praktische Griff fällt bestimmt weg.
Hoffe die bringen eine 29" Variante mit mehr wie 140mm am Hinterbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enduroshred (3. Dezember 2018)

Ich denke es wird das 29er tues. Die Prototypen wurden vom Aaron ja vergangene Saison schon getestet.


----------



## frank70 (3. Dezember 2018)

...und wie 'gut' aaron damit klargekommen ist hat man ja gesehen, wie soll dann der hobbyfreerider damit klarkommen ?


----------



## Enduroshred (3. Dezember 2018)

frank70 schrieb:


> ...und wie 'gut' aaron damit klargekommen ist hat man ja gesehen, wie soll dann der hobbyfreerider damit klarkommen ?


----------



## Enduroshred (3. Dezember 2018)

Najaa ist ja eher was für den Hobbyracer.... nur weils aaron nicht passt. Vielen Kunden würds gefallen.


----------



## Rick7 (3. Dezember 2018)

Gwin war halt vorher verletzt- Das hatte vielmehr mit seinem kaputten Daumen als dem 29er zu tun. Tippe auch auf neues Jeffsy. Farbschema find ich todschick.
Bin gespannt


----------



## psx0407 (4. Dezember 2018)

bei einem neuen jeffsy würde auch die 25%-aktion bei den jeffsys im september logisch wirken: alle 2018er jeffsys raushauen, solange sie noch aktuell sind.
sobald ein neues da ist, kaufen die wenigsten dann noch das alte...

...ich habe bei der aktion ein jeffsy gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (4. Dezember 2018)

psx0407 schrieb:


> ...ich habe bei der aktion ein jeffsy gekauft.



Hammer Rad, aber leider falsche Laufradgröße


----------



## lordbritannia (4. Dezember 2018)

psx0407 schrieb:


> bei einem neuen jeffsy würde auch die 25%-aktion bei den jeffsys im september logisch wirken: alle 2018er jeffsys raushauen, solange sie noch aktuell sind.



genau das hatte ich bei der Aktion auch gedacht. Letztendlich gibt es Rabatte ja nur, um den Verkauf zu beschleunigen. Wenn dann der Fokus auf bestimmten Modelle liegt, weiß man Bescheid. Könnte aber auch sein, dass der Forecast für die Umsätze zu hoch. Ist ja auch egal. Es könnten auch das 29 Tues + neues Jeffsy kommen. Wer weiß...


----------



## fauXpa5 (4. Dezember 2018)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> genau das hatte ich bei der Aktion auch gedacht. Letztendlich gibt es Rabatte ja nur, um den Verkauf zu beschleunigen. Wenn dann der Fokus auf bestimmten Modelle liegt, weiß man Bescheid. Könnte aber auch sein, dass der Forecast für die Umsätze zu hoch. Ist ja auch egal. Es könnten auch das 29 Tues + neues Jeffsy kommen. Wer weiß...


Ein 29er Tues wird doch mittlerweile klar sein?! Das wurde ja bereits so oft von Gwin und (vielleicht noch mehr) von Valli gefahren und zur Schau gestellt (Instagram etc.), dass eine Veröffentlichung doch klar sein sollte. Bleibt eigentlich nur noch die Frage "wann".

Das Jeffsy muss ja auch wieder neu kommen, da einfach fast keine mehr verfügbar sind und das seit Monaten. YT wird ja nicht in die 2019er Hochsaison gehen, ohne ein Jeffsy anbieten zu können. Also auch hier ist das "ob" nicht die Frage, sondern "wann" und "wie". Also ob es einen neuen Rahmen geben wird oder einfach nur 2019er Komponenten am bisherigen Rahmen (evtl. minimale Änderungen hier und da). Bis auf kleinere Änderungen wie bspw. Boost haben sich die Jeffsy Rahmen ja kaum verändert seit Markteinführung.

Denke also auch, 2019er 29er Tues und 2019er Jeffsy werden bis zum Frühjahr kommen. Die Spannung ist halt besonders hoch, da mittlerweile die 2019er Modelle bei den anderen Herstellern zum Großteil vorgestellt wurden.


----------



## lordbritannia (4. Dezember 2018)

fauXpa5 schrieb:


> Also auch hier ist das "ob" nicht die Frage, sondern "wann" und "wie". Also ob es einen neuen Rahmen geben wird oder einfach nur 2019er Komponenten am bisherigen Rahmen (evtl. minimale Änderungen hier und da). Bis auf kleinere Änderungen wie bspw. Boost haben sich die Jeffsy Rahmen ja kaum verändert seit Markteinführung.



ich denke wie brauchen nicht spekulieren, ob es neue Jeffsies gibt....es sei denn sie nehmen sie aus dem Programm (Not!...). Entscheidend ist die Farbwahl und neues Rahmendesign. Ausstattung wird wahrscheinlich ähnlich.


----------



## steffenbecki (4. Dezember 2018)

Da auch das Spectral mit 36er Gabel kommt wird wohl auch das Jeffsy eine haben. Zumindest mal das 27.5er. oder es ist das Capra ltd in einer größeren Serie.

Ich würde auf das Jeffsy warten. Das lohnt sich.


----------



## psx0407 (4. Dezember 2018)

machen wir mal weiter im mosaiksteinchen-zusammenstell-spiel:

wie schätzen wir diesen hinterbau ein: alu oder carbon?
man beachte die vertiefte schrift innen an der blauen kettenstrebe!

wäre das in carbon vertretbar möglich? oder sieht das dann eher nach alu aus?


----------



## Tidi (4. Dezember 2018)

psx0407 schrieb:


> oder sieht das dann eher nach alu aus?


Eher nach Plaste oder Gummi ... Kettenstrebenschutz (siehe Kante rechts)?!


----------



## banane_2.0 (4. Dezember 2018)

Meine Vermutung für MJ 2019:
YT wird sich dem Trend der abfahrtshungrigen Hardtails a la Nukeproof Scout oder Commencal Meta HT anschließen. Ein 29er mit 65er Lenkwinkel, DropperPost, und geiler Lackierung würde das Image der Marke eher unterstützen als ein E-MTB. Das passt mMn derzeit einfach nicht zu den Jungen und ungezähmten Rebellen aus Forchheim.


----------



## Rick7 (4. Dezember 2018)

psx0407 schrieb:


> machen wir mal weiter im mosaiksteinchen-zusammenstell-spiel:
> 
> wie schätzen wir diesen hinterbau ein: alu oder carbon?
> man beachte die vertiefte schrift innen an der blauen kettenstrebe!
> ...


 Is wie schon erwähnt nur der gummi Schutz für die kettenstrebe, ist beim Ltd genauso, nur in schwarz und ohne vertieften Schriftzug. Aber hinterbau (Silber) sieht schon nach carbon aus.


----------



## Tidi (5. Dezember 2018)

Naja, ich sehe es eher so - jung und ungezähmt im ursprünglichen Sinne von "young talent" sind sie ja nur noch partiell. Beim 27er Jeffsy hat man ja schon gesehen, dass sie auch auf den Markt hören, was dieser verlangt. Und das größte Potential - grad auch mittel- und langfristig - liegt in der Batterieradelei. Da liegt so viel Kohle in dem Markt, ist schon schwer nachvollziehbar, wenn sie da den Wettbewerbern nix abgraben wollen. Das Potential bieten HTs nicht ansatzweise.
Dazu passt auch ne Aussage von Yt auf die Frage, ob irgendwann mal n eRad kommt - "Warum nicht, wenns gut gemacht ist." Das Image der Marke wird sicher auch nicht leiden, wenn n E Bike kommt, es muss halt gut zum Ballern sein und auch noch cool aussehen - und das bekommen die Bengels schon hin. Wenns nicht direkt im Jan/Feb vorgestellt wird, dann im Laufe der Saison, denke ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rossfeld-biker (6. Dezember 2018)

Es kommt ganz sicher ein neues Jeffsy 29. Bei der Family Reunion in Osternohe im Juli habe ich mit ein paar Leuten gesprochen, die durften keine Details nennen, aber mir wurde von testfahrten auf mehrere fahrbaren Prototypen berichtet.
Hoffentlich kommt ein Trailbike mit weniger Federweg und flacheren Winkeln so wie das Transition Smuggler oder Giant Trance 29.


----------



## Korner (6. Dezember 2018)

Rossfeld-biker schrieb:


> Es kommt ganz sicher ein neues Jeffsy 29. Bei der Family Reunion in Osternohe im Juli habe ich mit ein paar Leuten gesprochen, die durften keine Details nennen, aber mir wurde von testfahrten auf mehrere fahrbaren Prototypen berichtet.
> Hoffentlich kommt ein Trailbike mit weniger Federweg und flacheren Winkeln so wie das Transition Smuggler oder Giant Trance 29.



Wie jetzt haben sie dir jetzt gesagt das ein Jeffsy kommt oder durften sie es nicht sagen ? Prototypen kanns auch vom E-bike geben 
Dein post ist für mich etwas verwirrend geschrieben


----------



## RadonSwoop (6. Dezember 2018)

Ich denke, der Markt für ein Hardtail (auch mit moderner Enduro Geo) ist doch sehr klein.


----------



## lordbritannia (6. Dezember 2018)

RadonSwoop schrieb:


> Ich denke, der Markt für ein Hardtail (auch mit moderner Enduro Geo) ist doch sehr klein.


YT hat bereits ein Hardtail im Sortiment


----------



## Korner (6. Dezember 2018)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> YT hat bereits ein Hardtail im Sortiment


Das Dirt Love is zwar ein Hardtail aber bestimmt nicht das was er meinte xD


----------



## lordbritannia (6. Dezember 2018)

Korner schrieb:


> Das Dirt Love is zwar ein Hardtail aber bestimmt nicht das was er meinte xD


nicht?


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (6. Dezember 2018)

Korner schrieb:


> Wie jetzt haben sie dir jetzt gesagt das ein Jeffsy kommt oder durften sie es nicht sagen ? Prototypen kanns auch vom E-bike geben
> Dein post ist für mich etwas verwirrend geschrieben



Das Jeffsy 29 bekommt einen neuen Rahmen, kein E-bike, einfach eine überarbeitete Version des Jeffsy.


----------



## Korner (6. Dezember 2018)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> nicht?




Schwöre Bratan ney 



Rossfeld-biker schrieb:


> Das Jeffsy 29 bekommt einen neuen Rahmen, kein E-bike, einfach eine überarbeitete Version des Jeffsy.



Danke


----------



## zmitti (6. Dezember 2018)

Wenn ich mal mitspekulieren darf.....
-29er TUES
-überarbeitetes Jeffsy
-für alle bikes ein „AL PRO RACE“

Wir dürfen gespannt sein......Februar is ja auch schon bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korner (7. Dezember 2018)

zmitti schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal mitspekulieren darf.....
> -29er TUES
> -überarbeitetes Jeffsy
> -für alle bikes ein „AL PRO RACE“
> ...



Wie kommst du jetzt auf Februar ?


----------



## stromb6 (7. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe YT Ende September 2018 wegen dem 2019er Jeffsy kontaktiert.
Als Antwort kam:
"Wir können zum derzeitigen Zeitpunkt keine Angaben zu den 2019er Modellen machen. Diese werden wie jedes Jahr Anfang des Jahres vorgestellt werden."


----------



## edeltoaster (7. Dezember 2018)

Kurz googlen: letztes Jahr wurde die 2018er Jeffsy-Modellreihe am 10. Januar publik gemacht.


----------



## zmitti (7. Dezember 2018)

Korner schrieb:


> Wie kommst du jetzt auf Februar ?



War beim 2018er Capra auch so.....und da jetzt gerade die 0%-Finanzierungsaktion bis Weihnachten läuft (die bestimmt nicht für 2019er Räder gilt).....zumindest glaube ich dass dieses Jahr nix neues kommt-auch wenn’s schad wär.....wie gesagt, alles Spekulation


----------



## stromb6 (10. Dezember 2018)

Antwort des YT Support auf meine neuerliche Anfrage zum Vorstellungstermin des  2019er Jeffsy:

Hi das neue Jeffsy wird Anfang 2019 erwartet, bis dahin noch etwas Geduld! cheers.


----------



## Tidi (10. Dezember 2018)

Ja da sind sie Jahr für Jahr knallhart, da wird vorher absolut Nix verraten und dann sind die neuen Bikes irgendwann eben online.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2pi (10. Dezember 2018)

Meine Glaskugel zum neuen Jeffsy:

- Die Fox 36 oben gehört zum Pro Race.
- Sitzrohr etwas steiler.
- Lenkwinkel etwas kleiner, also flacher.
- moderat mehr Federweg, ggf. nur vorne.
- größerer Radstand.
- XXL
- metrische Dämpfer (fehlt glaube ich noch am 29er)
Ich denke, das würde 2019 gut am Markt ankommen.


----------



## lordbritannia (10. Dezember 2018)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Antwort des YT Support auf meine neuerliche Anfrage zum Vorstellungstermin des  2019er Jeffsy:
> 
> Hi das neue Jeffsy wird Anfang 2019 erwartet, bis dahin noch etwas Geduld! cheers.


aha, es gibt also ein NEUES Jeffsy oder meinen die neue Jeffsy's mit 2019 Ausstattung?


----------



## 2pi (10. Dezember 2018)

Also ich bin sicher, dass es eine neue Geo gibt.


----------



## kleinenbremer (10. Dezember 2018)

Nochmal in die Runde geworfen: ab wann kann man dann mit einem Jeffsy in M lieferbar rechnen?


----------



## Frodijak (10. Dezember 2018)

…


----------



## lordbritannia (11. Dezember 2018)

2pi schrieb:


> Also ich bin sicher, dass es eine neue Geo gibt.


sie müssen auf jeden Fall was am Lenkwinkel machen, siehe auch den Vergleichstest in der neuen Enduro App Ausgabe (https://enduro-mtb.com/en/). 

Jeffsy 29: Ich hoffe auf ca. 65,5° (low) Lenkwinkel, hoffentlich nicht mehr als 150mm vorne, Code Bremse und Sram Schaltung. 

Wir werden sehen...


----------



## ratz90 (11. Dezember 2018)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Hoffe die bringen eine 29" Variante mit mehr wie 140mm am Hinterbau



Also ein 29er Jeffsy, Rahmen im Stil vom neuen Capra, mit mehr als 140mm hinten?

Das gibts schon. Nennt sich Capra 29 

Ich persönlich finde YT sollte das Gegenteil machen und das Jeffsy weiter vom Capra abgrenzen.


----------



## OneTrustMan (11. Dezember 2018)

Hätte gerne ein Enduro Hardtail


----------



## chost (11. Dezember 2018)

Ein trailbike mit maximal 140mm, eher weniger und einem gescheiten Gewicht .(keine 14,5kg in M bei 29 Zoll)
Über Komponenten lässt sich streiten.
Von mir aus etwas kürzer.
 Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Pilatus (11. Dezember 2018)

kürzer als das jetztige Jeffsy?
in XL finde ich es eher zu kurz. Oder sie packen am besten noch ein XXL drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korner (11. Dezember 2018)

Unglaublich wie sehr die Meinungen und Wünsche auseinander gehen.
Ich will doch einfach nur ein Jeffsy oder Capra kaufen


----------



## Tobsra (11. Dezember 2018)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Geo beim Jeffsy weitestgehend gleich bleibt bis auf kürzere Sitzrohre und eventuell minimal flacheren Lenkwinkel. Dazu noch die S Größe streichen und ein XXL einführen. Von der Länge wäre dann alles bedient. Denke nicht, dass es Reach werte jenseits des halben Meters geben wird.

Mehr Federweg am Heck als aktuell werden es meiner Meinung nach nicht werden.


----------



## edeltoaster (11. Dezember 2018)

Neuer Input:


----------



## lordbritannia (12. Dezember 2018)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> Neuer Input:


Capra oder Jeffsy?


----------



## Korner (12. Dezember 2018)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> Capra oder Jeffsy?


Meine Glaskugel sagt Caffsy


----------



## lordbritannia (12. Dezember 2018)

Korner schrieb:


> Meine Glaskugel sagt Caffsy


Japrsy wäre mir lieber


----------



## Sushi1976 (12. Dezember 2018)

Denke auf dem Bild, sieht man das neue Jeffsy......
Bin gespannt, e-bike denke ich eher nicht.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Mbengston (14. Dezember 2018)

Ein leichtes 29" Trail Hardtail mit ca. 120-140 FW und guter Ausstattung.. da würde ich glaub zuschlagen


----------



## Felger (16. Dezember 2018)

die neue Heidi - agressives  Trailbike mit 115mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lut_we (18. Dezember 2018)

Ich glaube das es das 29er tues wird. ich hoffe das es das capra al 2019 mit fox elite fahrwerk (36 und x2/dhx2) und e13 trs laufräder kommt was auch garnicht mal unwahrscheinlich ist


----------



## homerkills (18. Dezember 2018)

Hat YT eigtl. in letzter Zeit Elektro Inschenööre eingestellt?


----------



## Pixelsign (18. Dezember 2018)

Ganz ehrlich, ich glaube Elektrobikes sind momentan zu uncool für YT. Das passt irgendwie gar nicht zu der Marke. Würde genauso wenig zu Yeti, Evil, Santa Cruz usw. passen.


----------



## homerkills (18. Dezember 2018)

Ob der Coolnessfaktor auch für den Buchhalter so wichtig ist? #Frage für eim Freumnd#


----------



## Pixelsign (18. Dezember 2018)

YT legt viel Wert auf das Image. Da könnten die "Rentnerbikes" nicht so toll bei der jungen Zielgruppe ankommen bzw. einfach nicht passen. Die Entwicklung in der Bikebranche wird aber über kurz oder lang auch nicht vor YT halt machen.


----------



## psx0407 (18. Dezember 2018)

naja, ich meine dass yt eher bzw. immmer noch trends setzt als dass sie trends nachlaufen müssten.
daher können sie das thema ebikes locker absitzen.
die reputation, die yt im gravity-bereich hat, wird im stromsektor nichts bringen, da die zielgruope dort eine ganz andere ist, denen der name yt nichts sagt. dort gucken die leute eher auf andere aspekte, eher triviale als fachliche / technische.
in diesem sektor würde daher in meinen augen für yt nicht soviel zu holen sein als dass sich der aufwand für strombikes lohnen würde.
im gravity-bereich kann yt aber aus dem vollen schöpfen: gebrauche yt-bikes lassen sich gut verkaufen, das macht platz für neu-anschaffungen der bereits-yt-haber. markenwechsler weg von yt sind eher die seltenheit.
daher freue ich mich jedes jahr auf die neue modellpalette, die optisch wie technisch immer wieder eine steigerung darstellt, leider auch preislich...
aber immer noch preiswert, daher passt das noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tidi (18. Dezember 2018)

Nuja in der Gravity-Rentnerklasse (bei den Baller-Fullys also 45 aufwärts) liegt aber auch ne Menge Kohle rum denk ich mal. Daher macht n 140...160mm Stromrad durchaus Sinn ... 
Dat 29er Jeffsy ist ja auch eingeschlagen wie ne Bombe und ist von Gravity weiter weg, als es ein 160mm eRad wär. ^^


----------



## Korner (18. Dezember 2018)

Tidi schrieb:


> Dat 29er Jeffsy ist ja auch eingeschlagen wie ne Bombe und ist von Gravity weiter weg, als es ein 160mm eRad wär. ^^



Wah ? 

Selbst ein Rennrad wäre näher an Gravity


----------



## zichl (18. Dezember 2018)

Tidi schrieb:


> Nuja in der Gravity-Rentnerklasse (bei den Baller-Fullys also 45 aufwärts) liegt aber auch ne Menge Kohle rum denk ich mal. Daher macht n 140...160mm Stromrad durchaus Sinn ...
> Dat 29er Jeffsy ist ja auch eingeschlagen wie ne Bombe und ist von Gravity weiter weg, als es ein 160mm eRad wär. ^^


Hä?


----------



## Tidi (18. Dezember 2018)

Korner schrieb:


> Wah ?
> 
> Selbst ein Rennrad wäre näher an Gravity


Dat Argument war, dass YT n Gravity Image pflegen will. Wenn sie dis tun kompromisslos würden, hätten sie kein 140mm 29er. Und ein 160mm eRad ist nunmal durchaus etwas potenter bzw. MINDESTENS so gravity-orientiert ...

Wie schonmal gesagt, in der eBikerei liegt aktuell DER Trend und das größte Potential an Kohle, rein wirtschaftlich müssen die früher oder später eins bringen und sie haben wie gesagt vor laaaaaaaaaaaaanger Zeit gesagt "Warum nicht, wenn es gut gemacht ist" ... also wenn nicht nächste Saison, dann spätestens 20 .... wobei 19 schon spät wär.

Aber kannst bitte nun auch deinerseits gern versuchen, uns nahe zu bringen, warum deiner Meinung nach durch ne fehlende Batterie und den fehlenden Hilfsmotor n Rennrad besser für ne hoppelige Abfahrt geeignet ist, als n 160mm eBaik.


----------



## frank70 (18. Dezember 2018)

Tidi schrieb:


> Nuja in der Gravity-Rentnerklasse (bei den Baller-Fullys also 45 aufwärts) liegt aber auch ne Menge Kohle rum denk ich mal.                                                                    Was hier steht ist einfach völlige scheisse


----------



## frank70 (18. Dezember 2018)

.


----------



## Tidi (18. Dezember 2018)

frank70 schrieb:


> was hier steht ist einfach völlige Scheiße


Magst du so sehen, aber es gibt genug Leute, die sich, verstärkt ab nem gewissen Alter aus welchem Grund auch immer, n Fully mit Elektroantrieb kaufen .... ob du das nun Scheiße findest oder nicht, interessiert die Realität dabei nicht wirklich. Die macht so weiter mit dem eBike-Hype und wenn YT wat von dem groooßen Kuchen abhaben will, bauen sie früher oder später n eBike. 
Versteh den ShitStorm gehen n YT eBike aber ehrlich gesagt auch nicht. Ick will keins und werd mir auch keins kaufen, also shice druff! ... aber mich freut es eher, wenn sie eins bringen ... mehr Umsatz = mehr Sicherheit, dass es YT noch ne Weile gibt!


----------



## stromb6 (18. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab aber keine Lust als Normalbiker auch noch bei YT für die Entwicklung von E-Mopeds mit zur Kasse gebeten zu werden.
Ich bin sehr froh, dass nicht alle auf den E-Moped Trend aufspringen.


----------



## RudiIV (19. Dezember 2018)

Tidi schrieb:


> Magst du so sehen, aber es gibt genug Leute, die sich, verstärkt ab nem gewissen Alter aus welchem Grund auch immer, n Fully mit Elektroantrieb kaufen ....


Also wenn ich an den ca. 10 jährigen denke der mir letztens mit nem eMTB Fully entgegengekommen ist. Dann ist das gewisse Alter immer früher.....


----------



## Tidi (19. Dezember 2018)

Oh stimmt, die gibts ja auch noch, SO weit wollt ich Ketzer ja noch nichtmal gehen ... ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tidi (19. Dezember 2018)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Ich hab aber keine Lust als Normalbiker auch noch bei YT für die Entwicklung von E-Mopeds mit zur Kasse gebeten zu werden.
> Ich bin sehr froh, dass nicht alle auf den E-Moped Trend aufspringen.


Das ist tatsächlich das allererste Argument gegen n eBike, wo ich mitgehen würde!
... aber finanzieren die Dinger sich nicht irhendwie selbst? Wir haben ja so schon n teures Hobby, aber die eBike-Preise sind ja teils irrwitzig!


----------



## Tobsra (19. Dezember 2018)

Ich kann überhaupt nicht verstehen, wieso hier so gegen ein YT Ebike geredet wird. Klar gibt es viele ältere Leute, die sich ein Ebike zulegen, ohne dass sie vorher bereits ambitionierte Radler waren. Aber sollte YT ein E Bike bauen, dann wird dieses wohl kaum die oben genannte Gruppe ansprechen. Die gehen wohl eher auf Marken wie Haibike, Cube oder Specialized. Und selbst wenn diese eins kaufen, warum sollte dass dann das Image von YT schädigen? 
Ich finde E-Bikes ne super Sache. Gerade im Herbst oder Frühjahr kann man damit noch ne schnelle Runde drehen, bevor es dunkel wird. Oder auch einfach Trails in der selben Zeit öfter fahren. 
Ich persönlich habe keins und werde mir auch keins zulegen. Jedoch hatte ich jetzt schon 2 mal Testbikes daheim und hatte massenhaft Spaß damit. Dass ein Ebike nur was für ältere Gesellen ist, ist auch völliger Quatsch. Wer schon mal ein gutes E Bike gefahren ist , der wird das bestätigen können


----------



## Korner (19. Dezember 2018)

Tobsra schrieb:


> , warum sollte dass dann das Image von YT schädigen?



Ebikes sind sowas von nicht Badass 

Ich verbinde YT mit Werkzeug zur Aggressionsbewältigung mit "alles selber erreichen" und für mich passt es einfach nicht ins Schema , als würde Ferrari oder Lamborghini plötzlich Kombis bauen. 

Ist bestimmt nichts falsches dran aber passt halt nicht zu deren Image


----------



## MS_DA (19. Dezember 2018)

ich würde mich über ein Capra 29 Alu mit 170mm v+h und Fox Dämpfer + Gabel freuen. 
Und Hoffentlich endlich schöne Alu Capras! Die Farben von 2018 fand ich grauenhaft..


----------



## frank70 (19. Dezember 2018)

@Tidi  :    scheisse ist dein ausdruck gravity- rentnerklasse, klingt voll beleidigend, da ich im park zu den ältesten gehöre, für dich also mit rentner bezeichnet weden darf,   obwohl e-bike bei mir kein tema ist.  Und dann schreibst du, dass bei älerem semester das geld eher zu holen ist, auch scheisse, denn nach über 30 jahren vollgas akord arbeit hab ich noch kein vermögen


----------



## Korner (19. Dezember 2018)

frank70 schrieb:


> @Tidi  :    scheisse ist dein ausdruck gravity- rentnerklasse, klingt voll beleidigend, da ich im park zu den ältesten gehöre, für dich also mit rentner bezeichnet weden darf,   obwohl e-bike bei mir kein tema ist.  Und dann schreibst du, dass bei älerem semester das geld eher zu holen ist, auch scheisse, denn nach über 30 jahren vollgas akord arbeit hab ich noch kein vermögen



Alter ist wie ich finde absolut keine Ausrede ! oder Argument weder gegen noch für ein E-bike. 

Wie die Leute hier auf die Idee kommen das man mit den E-bikes Mehr Geld verdienen kann versteh ich auch nicht 
Selbst im Mid-end Bereich dem ich jetzt Bikes bis 3000 Euro zuschreibe gibt es bereits brauchbare E-bikes. Also wäre hier das einzige Kaufargument Faulheit ? 
Ich persönlich habe nichts gegen E-bikes und finde diese sogar sehr interessant ,aber eher für Leute um deren Gesundheit zu verbessern wie zb. Übergewichtige die abnehmen wollen oder alte gebrechliche Menschen um ihnen den Einstieg in die Welt des Bikens näher zu bringen und schmackhafter zu machen .


----------



## Pixelsign (19. Dezember 2018)

Korner schrieb:


> Wie die Leute hier auf die Idee kommen das man mit den E-bikes Mehr Geld verdienen kann versteh ich auch nicht



Weil der E-Bike Boom die Bike Industrie sehr stark ankurbelt und für massenhaft Absatz sorgt. Auch wenn das hier im Forum und bei eingefleischten Bikern eher pessimistisch betrachtet wird, ist die Nachfrage bei der breiten Masse extrem hoch. Und davon wollen natürlich die meisten Hersteller ein Scheibchen abhaben.


----------



## Korner (19. Dezember 2018)

Pixelsign schrieb:


> Weil der E-Bike Boom die Bike Industrie sehr stark ankurbelt und für massenhaft Absatz sorgt. Auch wenn das hier im Forum und bei eingefleischten Bikern eher pessimistisch betrachtet wird, ist die Nachfrage bei der breiten Masse extrem hoch. Und davon wollen natürlich die meisten Hersteller ein Scheibchen abhaben.




Ok diesen Boom bekomm ich ned so mit  Bei uns in den Bergen fahren viele noch Altmodisch xD ohne Motor


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Dezember 2018)

Tidi schrieb:


> ...Gravity-Rentnerklasse...


Hier!
Ich (naja fast, noch 5 Jahre)!
Capra29AL geht gut. 
EBike würde ich mir sofort kaufen, wenn es eins unter 16kg und so handlich wie das Capra gäbe. Also nie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tidi (19. Dezember 2018)

Nuja wollt damit Keinem zu nahe treten, werd nächstes Jahr selbst 40 und bin damit im Park sicher auch nicht so ganz der Jüngste ... aber zum Glück auch nicht der Langsamste, du sicher auch nicht.
Und dass in dem Semester die meiste Kohle liegt, sieht man ja oft genug, Liteville, SWorks, Santa & Co. fahren nunmal meist keine 20Jährigen.
Also weder beleidigend noch diskriminierend gemeint, sondern eher so die Realität wiedergebend

Und n handliches 16kg Ding könnte Santa oder sone Leichtbauedelbude sicher bauen, aber will Jemand 10.000€ für sowas ausgeben?


----------



## psx0407 (19. Dezember 2018)

also ich bin 51, bin regelmäßig in parks und habe viel spaß beim biken, auch bei langen touren.
ein ebike käme für mich nur als ersatz für‘s auto in frage.
aber sicher nicht als ersatz für ein mtb!

daher ist ein ebike als sportgerät für mich so weit weg wie nur irgendwas.

die marke yt und ihre produkte finde ich sehr ansprechend. als sportgeräte. nicht als transportmöglichkeiten oder auto-alternativen.


----------



## Tommy585 (19. Dezember 2018)

Max_SDA schrieb:


> ich würde mich über ein Capra 29 Alu mit 170mm v+h und Fox Dämpfer + Gabel freuen.
> Und Hoffentlich endlich schöne Alu Capras! Die Farben von 2018 fand ich grauenhaft..


Das neue neue Radon Swoop 170 10.0 29 solltest du dir dann mal anschauen


----------



## Korner (19. Dezember 2018)

[QUOTE


Tommy585 schrieb:


> Das neue neue Radon Swoop 170 10.0 29 solltest du dir dann mal anschauen



Die anforderungen erfüllt das Swoop 9.0 ebenfalls ;D finde 700Euro mehrpreis wegen Kashima schon deftig


----------



## stromb6 (19. Dezember 2018)

Um 700 Euro gibts aber auch den X2 Dämpfer, Code Rsc Bremsen, die Newman Laufräder und eine Carbon Kurbel.

Dafür finde ich die 700 Euro durchaus fair.


----------



## MS_DA (20. Dezember 2018)

Tommy585 schrieb:


> Das neue neue Radon Swoop 170 10.0 29 solltest du dir dann mal anschauen


Das kenne ich, aber gefällt mir gar nicht.. wäre für mich eher eine Notlösung. 
Commencal Meta AM ist auch auf der Liste.
Aber Das Capra gefällt mir vom gesamt Paket am besten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (20. Dezember 2018)

man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass das Swoop 29 auch mal ein richtig dickes Schiff ist...was warn das nochmal? 46 cm reach bei Größe M
und damit auch echt langer Radstand. Die Kiste sollte man m.E. vorher schonmal unbedingt gefahren sein um zu wissen ob einem das liegt.


----------



## MS_DA (20. Dezember 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass das Swoop 29 auch mal ein richtig dickes Schiff ist...was warn das nochmal? 46 cm reach bei Größe M
> und damit auch echt langer Radstand. Die Kiste sollte man m.E. vorher schonmal unbedingt gefahren sein um zu wissen ob einem das liegt.


Jop, das Capra 29 ist viel verspielter, das swoop eher Panzer. Das commencal hat ne ähnliche Geometrie wie das Capra. Die beiden sind aktuell meine Favoriten. Bei einem Budget bis 3500 gibt es nicht viele 29 er Enduros mit guter Ausstattung. Deshalb hoffe ich auf ein 29er Alu Capra mit der Ausstattung wie das capra cf pro Race


----------



## bLee88 (20. Dezember 2018)

Grad entdeckt, Jeffsy 2019.
Hab auch ein eigenen Betrag dazu eröffnet zum aus diskutieren.


----------



## Pixelsign (20. Dezember 2018)

Sieht ganz nach einem unveränderten 650B Alu-Rahmen aus. Vllt. kommen ja nur neue Carbon-Modelle  . Die Form der Kettenstreben, im Insta-Post von Markus Flossmann, war auf jeden Fall neu.


----------



## Tidi (20. Dezember 2018)

Oder 29er wird wieder zuerst erneuert und 20 das 27er???


----------



## fauXpa5 (20. Dezember 2018)

bLee88 schrieb:


> Grad entdeckt, Jeffsy 2019.
> Hab auch ein eigenen Betrag dazu eröffnet zum aus diskutieren. Anhang anzeigen 806549Anhang anzeigen 806550Anhang anzeigen 806551Anhang anzeigen 806552Anhang anzeigen 806553Anhang anzeigen 806554Anhang anzeigen 806555Anhang anzeigen 806556Anhang anzeigen 806557


Interessant...NX Eagle...


----------



## Pilatus (20. Dezember 2018)

warum ist das interessant?


----------



## 2pi (20. Dezember 2018)

Schlusswort von hier:
https://www.pinkbike.com/news/the-creative-process-behind-yts-return-of-the-goat-video.html

"Of course we are working on different projects for 2019 – can't say anything too specific but its gonna be fun."
—Andreas John, Creative Director at YT

Man darf gespannt sein.


----------



## fauXpa5 (20. Dezember 2018)

Pilatus schrieb:


> warum ist das interessant?


Weil es einen Wechsel zu SRAM bedeuten würde. Zumindest bei dieser Variante und daher auch möglich bei den anderen Ausstattungsvarianten. Natürlich nur unter der Voraussetzung, dass es sich hierbei wirklich um ein 2019er Jeffsy handelt.

Ich habe auch gestern auf dem YT Account bei Instagram gesehen (ich glaube das vorletzte Bild zum Capra Video), wie jemand in gebrochenem Englisch gefragt hat, wann die 2019er Modelle kommen. Die Antwort war so etwas wie "Anfang des Jahres". Aber ich finde den Kommentar nicht mehr. Würde also dem Vorgehen der letzten Jahre entsprechen, wenn im Januar dann etwas vorgestellt wird.


----------



## Pilatus (20. Dezember 2018)

naja, ganz normal halt.
Es gab davor schon Sram Schaltungen bei YT.
Die Eagle hat die größere Bandbreite also wird die gespect. 

und ich glaube, dass die E13 Komponenten die Käufer eher zurückgehalten haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SickboyLC4 (20. Dezember 2018)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Die Eagle hat die größere Bandbreite also wird die gespect.



Nope, hat sie nicht. 
Nicht mehr als dir momentane TRS



Pilatus schrieb:


> ...ich glaube, dass die E13 Komponenten die Käufer eher zurückgehalten haben...



ich fand das kuhl.
Man muss nicht auf jeden Eisdielen - Zug aufspringen


----------



## psx0407 (20. Dezember 2018)

Pilatus schrieb:


> ...und ich glaube, dass die E13 Komponenten die Käufer eher zurückgehalten haben...



sind doch fast alle 2018er ausverkauft. kann da keine zurückhaltung erkennen...


----------



## Pixelsign (20. Dezember 2018)

Tidi schrieb:


> Oder 29er wird wieder zuerst erneuert und 20 das 27er???



Wenn meine "Berechnung" aus diesem Beitrag stimmen, wirds wohl eher alle Carbonmodelle vom Jeffsy betreffen, da es sich beim gezeigten Bike wahrscheinlich um ein 650B Modell handelt.


----------



## 2pi (20. Dezember 2018)

Tidi schrieb:


> Oder 29er wird wieder zuerst erneuert und 20 das 27er???


Also wenn sie ihre Produktzyklen streng einhalten, ist das wahrscheinlich.


----------



## fauXpa5 (20. Dezember 2018)

Pilatus schrieb:


> naja, ganz normal halt.
> Es gab davor schon Sram Schaltungen bei YT.
> Die Eagle hat die größere Bandbreite also wird die gespect.
> 
> und ich glaube, dass die E13 Komponenten die Käufer eher zurückgehalten haben...



1. Eben, gab! Aktuell nicht.
2. Nein
3. Die Verkaufszahlen sehen anders aus.


----------



## Vogelsberger (20. Dezember 2018)

Ich denke das 29er Jeffsy kriegt ein Upgrade, da es noch keine Metric Dämpfer hat, das 650B wurde 2018 schon auf Metric modifiziert.
An der Geo wird sich nicht viel ändern, die funzt wohl.

Ja die E13 Komponenten schrecken ab.
Weil, wenn ich Eagle will, habe ich genug andere Bikes die Eagle ab Werk bieten und für den XT/E13 Mix bekomme ich gebraucht fast nix,gerade die E13 Kassette liegt länger bis sie verkauft ist, als jede XT/Eagle Kassette.
Die ScHaltung hat mich bei den ganzen 25% Aktionen zurück gehalten, da ich sowieso noch die Bremse tauschen wollte und es dann in Summe, auch mit 25% uninteressant wird.


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. Dezember 2018)

Max_SDA schrieb:


> Jop, das Capra 29 ist viel verspielter, das swoop eher Panzer.


"Viel" verspielter? Woran machst du das fest?
Eigentlich sind die Geometrien sehr ähnlich.
(abgesehen davon, dass der Größenlauf vom Reach her um eine Größe verschoben ist. Radon M entspricht Capra L)


----------



## MS_DA (20. Dezember 2018)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> "Viel" verspielter? Woran machst du das fest?
> Eigentlich sind die Geometrien sehr ähnlich.
> (abgesehen davon, dass der Größenlauf vom Reach her um eine Größe verschoben ist. Radon M entspricht Capra L)



Da hast du natürlich recht, ich war so schlau und hab nur M mit M verglichen ^^


----------



## bLee88 (20. Dezember 2018)

fauXpa5 schrieb:


> Weil es einen Wechsel zu SRAM bedeuten würde. Zumindest bei dieser Variante und daher auch möglich bei den anderen Ausstattungsvarianten. Natürlich nur unter der Voraussetzung, dass es sich hierbei wirklich um ein 2019er Jeffsy handelt.
> 
> Ich habe auch gestern auf dem YT Account bei Instagram gesehen (ich glaube das vorletzte Bild zum Capra Video), wie jemand in gebrochenem Englisch gefragt hat, wann die 2019er Modelle kommen. Die Antwort war so etwas wie "Anfang des Jahres". Aber ich finde den Kommentar nicht mehr. Würde also dem Vorgehen der letzten Jahre entsprechen, wenn im Januar dann etwas vorgestellt wird.



Hatte irgendwo von offizieller Seite gelesen, dass sie Anfang-Mitte Febuar vorgestellt werden sollen. Heißt noch ein wenig länger warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korner (20. Dezember 2018)

bLee88 schrieb:


> Hatte irgendwo von offizieller Seite gelesen, dass sie Anfang-Mitte Febuar vorgestellt werden sollen. Heißt noch ein wenig länger warten.



Mach mich nicht schwach 
Ich hoffe trotzdem auf Mitte Januar


----------



## 2pi (20. Dezember 2018)

Januar, Februar, das sind doch bürgerliche Kategorien 
Vorfreude ist doch die schönste...


----------



## Korner (20. Dezember 2018)

2pi schrieb:


> Januar, Februar, das sind doch bürgerliche Kategorien
> Vorfreude ist doch die schönste...


"Vorfreude" ich halts fast nicht aus


----------



## freetourer (20. Dezember 2018)

2pi schrieb:


> Schlusswort von hier:
> https://www.pinkbike.com/news/the-creative-process-behind-yts-return-of-the-goat-video.html
> 
> "Of course we are working on different projects for 2019 – can't say anything too specific but its gonna be fun."
> ...



Was soll er auch anders sagen in dem schnelllebigen Business?


----------



## fauXpa5 (20. Dezember 2018)

bLee88 schrieb:


> Hatte irgendwo von offizieller Seite gelesen, dass sie Anfang-Mitte Febuar vorgestellt werden sollen. Heißt noch ein wenig länger warten.


Februar lasse ich auch noch als Anfang des Jahres durchgehen. Dann aber....


----------



## fauXpa5 (21. Dezember 2018)

fauXpa5 schrieb:


> Weil es einen Wechsel zu SRAM bedeuten würde. Zumindest bei dieser Variante und daher auch möglich bei den anderen Ausstattungsvarianten. Natürlich nur unter der Voraussetzung, dass es sich hierbei wirklich um ein 2019er Jeffsy handelt.
> 
> Ich habe auch gestern auf dem YT Account bei Instagram gesehen (ich glaube das vorletzte Bild zum Capra Video), wie jemand in gebrochenem Englisch gefragt hat, wann die 2019er Modelle kommen. Die Antwort war so etwas wie "Anfang des Jahres". Aber ich finde den Kommentar nicht mehr. Würde also dem Vorgehen der letzten Jahre entsprechen, wenn im Januar dann etwas vorgestellt wird.


Hatte mich mit dem Bild vertan. Habe es wieder gefunden. Nichts besonderes, aber Mal ein Lebenszeichen was den Release angeht. Screenshot anbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (21. Dezember 2018)

fauXpa5 schrieb:


> 1. Eben, gab! Aktuell nicht.
> 2. Nein
> 3. Die Verkaufszahlen sehen anders aus.



1) Ja und?
2) gut, die NX hat die gleiche Bandbreite. die Modelle darüber werden wohl aber dann die GX haben. und die hat mehr.
3)kennst du die Verkaufszahlen?
Ja es sind fast alle ausverkauft. Nur hatte ich die letzten Jahre den Eindruck, dass das früher und mit weniger Rabattaktionen passiert ist.


----------



## SickboyLC4 (21. Dezember 2018)

Pilatus schrieb:


> 2) gut, die NX hat die gleiche Bandbreite. die Modelle darüber werden wohl aber dann die GX haben. und die hat mehr.



Einfach nochmal nein. *Keine *SRAM Kasette hat mehr Bandbreite als die TRS.





Pilatus schrieb:


> 3)kennst du die Verkaufszahlen?



Kennt wohl keiner wirklich und das wird auch keiner offen publizieren.
Fakt ist aber, dass die Planzahlen wohl mal wieder zu niedrig waren oder die nachfrage zu hoch,
denn es ist schon länger nichts mehr verfügbar.

Und die letzten Jahre waren die Vorjahresmodelle länger im Sale. (2016-2017)


----------



## fauXpa5 (21. Dezember 2018)

Pilatus schrieb:


> 1) Ja und?
> 2) gut, die NX hat die gleiche Bandbreite. die Modelle darüber werden wohl aber dann die GX haben. und die hat mehr.
> 3)kennst du die Verkaufszahlen?
> Ja es sind fast alle ausverkauft. Nur hatte ich die letzten Jahre den Eindruck, dass das früher und mit weniger Rabattaktionen passiert ist.


Zu 1. Ich kann mit deiner Frage "Ja und?" nichts anfangen. Ich finde es interessant, dass es anscheinend wieder SRAM Schaltungen geben wird. Da bin ich bestimmt nicht der Einzige hier. Deine Beiträge dazu sind entweder inkorrekt oder nichtssagend.
Zu den anderen Punkten schließe ich mich meinem Vorredner vollumfänglich an.


----------



## Pilatus (21. Dezember 2018)

SickboyLC4 schrieb:


> Einfach nochmal nein. *Keine *SRAM Kasette hat mehr Bandbreite als die TRS.



Ups, da hast du Recht. 
ich hab beim Suchen die Vorstellung der 9-44er Kassete hier auf MTB News gefunden und nicht gesehen, dass es mittlerweile 9-46 gibt.


----------



## Pilatus (21. Dezember 2018)

fauXpa5 schrieb:


> Zu 1. Ich kann mit deiner Frage "Ja und?" nichts anfangen. Ich finde es interessant, dass es anscheinend wieder SRAM Schaltungen geben wird. Da bin ich bestimmt nicht der Einzige hier. Deine Beiträge dazu sind entweder inkorrekt oder nichtssagend.
> Zu den anderen Punkten schließe ich mich meinem Vorredner vollumfänglich an.




Ich hatte dich gefragt warum du die Eagle interessant findest. Als wäre es aussergewöhnlich, dass eine Marke Sram verbaut.
Für meinen Teil finde ich diesen Schritt wieder Sram Schaltungen zu verbauen, falls er denn kommen sollte, gut.


----------



## fauXpa5 (21. Dezember 2018)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Ich hatte dich gefragt warum du die Eagle interessant findest. Als wäre es aussergewöhnlich, dass eine Marke Sram verbaut.
> Für meinen Teil finde ich diesen Schritt wieder Sram Schaltungen zu verbauen, falls er denn kommen sollte, gut.


Ich finde es interessant, da es fast wie ein Eingeständnis aussieht, sich von der Shimano/TRS-Lösung nach kurzer Zeit wieder abzuwenden.
Selbst wenn man es nicht als Eingeständnis bewertet, bleibt es immer noch interessant...weil, wie du selbst ja andeutest, die Breite Masse auf den SRAM Eagle Zug aufgesprungen ist oder gerne aufspringen möchte. Zu denen scheinst du zu zählen, und ich selbst auch.


----------



## Pilatus (21. Dezember 2018)

Die Erklärung hätte ich gerne gehabt 
wir denken eh das selbe.


----------



## fauXpa5 (21. Dezember 2018)

Um noch mal auf die Komponenten und die möglichen Preise zurück zu kommen.
Letztes Jahr hatte das Canyon Neuron eine Fox 34 Rhythm und GX Eagle (um es mal auf Gabel und Schaltung zu konzentrieren). = 2000€
Ebenso das Trek Fuel EX 8, natürlich nicht zu dem Preis = 3000€.

Das Jeffsy für 2300€ hatte die gleiche Gabel und die Shimano/TRS Schaltung.

Jetzt hat das neue Neuron in Alu für 2000€ ein Mix aus GX Eagle mit NX Eagle Trigger, mit der Gabel für 2000€. Das ganz neue Carbon Neuron hat komplett GX Eagle mit der gleichen Gabel für 2700€.

Daher ist der alte Preis von 2300€ auch beim kommenden Modell wieder realistisch. Eventuell auch niedriger, da beim Neuron bis auf den NX Trigger schon GX verbaut ist. Einfach mal meine spontane Einschätzung.


----------



## SickboyLC4 (21. Dezember 2018)

fauXpa5 schrieb:


> Ich finde es interessant, da es fast wie ein Eingeständnis aussieht, sich von der Shimano/TRS-Lösung nach kurzer Zeit wieder abzuwenden.
> Selbst wenn man es nicht als Eingeständnis bewertet, bleibt es immer noch interessant...weil, wie du selbst ja andeutest, die Breite Masse auf den SRAM Eagle Zug aufgesprungen ist oder gerne aufspringen möchte. Zu denen scheinst du zu zählen, und ich selbst auch.



Ich halte die SRAM Lösungen für gut, aber nicht gut genug, dass sie die Mehrkosten (SRAM hat schon ne seeeehr gute Marge) rechtfertigen würden. Ist halt mehr eine Bauchentscheidung bei den meisten bzw. Optik / Image des Produkts.

Ählich stehe ich aber auch zu einigen FOX Produkten.

Ich könnte mir einfach vorstellen, dass YT für 2018 bei SRAM für die Schaltgruppen einfach nicht den Deal bekommen hat, den sie gerne hätten und sich nicht der Preisvorstellung von SRAM beugen wollten.

Oder:

Sie hielten einfach die 2018´er Kombi einfach für besser, für geringeres Geld.
Ist sie auch eindeutig (Preis-Leistung).

Wenn aber die Kunden eher das Bling-Bling Bike wollen, kannste nichts machen...


----------



## fauXpa5 (21. Dezember 2018)

SickboyLC4 schrieb:


> Ich halte die SRAM Lösungen für gut, aber nicht gut genug, dass sie die Mehrkosten (SRAM hat schon ne seeeehr gute Marge) rechtfertigen würden. Ist halt mehr eine Bauchentscheidung bei den meisten bzw. Optik / Image des Produkts.
> 
> Ählich stehe ich aber auch zu einigen FOX Produkten.
> 
> ...


Sehe ich ähnlich, eine Pike+XT Ausstattung ist im Einstiegsbereich schwer zu schlagen. Aber Fox und Eagle sieht nach mehr aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2pi (21. Dezember 2018)

In jedem Falle finde ich es auch gut, mal was anderes auszuprobieren als bei dem ganzen Einheitsbrei mitzumachen.
Das hilft auch, flexibel im Kopf zu bleiben wenn man selbskritisch genug ist.
Wenn ich mich an die ganzen Dogmatiker hier Anfang 2018 erinnere...bei denen war die Shimano TRS Kombi völlig unfahr- und schalbar und ständig kaputt.
Dafür war es hier allerdings sehr ruhig


----------



## Blacksheep87 (21. Dezember 2018)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Ich denke das 29er Jeffsy kriegt ein Upgrade, da es noch keine Metric Dämpfer hat, das 650B wurde 2018 schon auf Metric modifiziert.
> An der Geo wird sich nicht viel ändern, die funzt wohl.



Das 27 hatte 2017 auch schon Metric Dämpfer.


----------



## Skydive93 (21. Dezember 2018)

mein kollege und ich würden jederzeit wieder die e13 kasette nehmen. schaltet 1a und abstufung ist top.


----------



## 2pi (21. Dezember 2018)

Was man allerdings hoffentlich nochmal für das Jeffsy überdacht hat, sind die Reifen.
Zum Capra passen die TRS Klebeschlappen echt gut. Aber auf einem abfahrtswilligen AllMountain fand ich sie doch too much.


----------



## 2pi (21. Dezember 2018)

Valis neues:

Vorne wohl hier noch 27,5.


----------



## psx0407 (21. Dezember 2018)

naja, die vali höll auf einem 29er wäre schon etwas komisch, meinst nicht?


----------



## MSVF (21. Dezember 2018)

Vor allem 27,5 vorne, macht ja eher hinten Sinn wenn 29 vorne verbaut ist.


----------



## fauXpa5 (21. Dezember 2018)

psx0407 schrieb:


> naja, die vali höll auf einem 29er wäre schon etwas komisch, meinst nicht?


Sie hat den 29er Prototypen auf jeden Fall getestet dieses Jahr. Hat man über die Sozialen Medien mehrfach gesehen.


----------



## 2pi (21. Dezember 2018)

Was ich meine, zählt in dem Fall nicht 
Das scheint, ihr neues zu sein, und es wird wohl auf 29 hinauslaufen, das ich ja eigentlich zeigen wollte.
https://www.yt-industries.com/blog/detail/sCategory/59/blogArticle/1001
ganz unten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarKurte (22. Dezember 2018)

bLee88 schrieb:


> Hatte irgendwo von offizieller Seite gelesen, dass sie Anfang-Mitte Febuar vorgestellt werden sollen. Heißt noch ein wenig länger warten.


Jop, haben se auch bei Instagram unter ein Bild gepostet. Capra 2019 angeblich Anfang Februar.


----------



## Rick7 (22. Dezember 2018)

Spannend hier 



bLee88 schrieb:


> Grad entdeckt, Jeffsy 2019.
> Hab auch ein eigenen Betrag dazu eröffnet zum aus diskutieren. Anhang anzeigen 806549Anhang anzeigen 806550Anhang anzeigen 806551Anhang anzeigen 806552Anhang anzeigen 806553Anhang anzeigen 806554Anhang anzeigen 806555Anhang anzeigen 806556Anhang anzeigen 806557



geil, wo hast die Bilder her? Forchheim bei YT oder wie? Das Dunkelblau sieht sehr gut aus-wird auch mal wieder Zeit bei den Alu Modellen mal frische Farbe zu bringen. Die Blau / Rot Schwarz Kombi kann man ja nicht mehr sehn...
Auf jeden Fall will YT irgendwie schon, dass die Leute die Carbon Modelle kaufen- weil da gibts irgendwie immer die geileren Farben / designs.



Pixelsign schrieb:


> Sieht ganz nach einem unveränderten 650B Alu-Rahmen aus. Vllt. kommen ja nur neue Carbon-Modelle  . Die Form der Kettenstreben, im Insta-Post von Markus Flossmann, war auf jeden Fall neu.



jo, Denke auch, dass der Flossmann da auf nem neuen Jeffsy pro race sitzt, spricht viel dafür. Carbonrahmen (Capra ist ja brandneu), Fox 36, silber. Und was sollen sie denn in dem Feld neues bringen? Sie decken ja mit der range jeffsy 27,5 - Capra 29 eigentlich im trail Segment so ziemlich alles ab. Bliebe nur ein bike mit weniger Federweg...aber dagegen sprocht die 36 auf dem Bild.



fauXpa5 schrieb:


> Interessant...NX Eagle...


Jo finde ich auch...zurück zu sram? Vielleicht auch nur um bei den günstigen Modellen die hohe Banbreite mit 1x Antrieb günstig hinzubekommen. Evtl. bleiben sie bei den höheren Modellen auch bei ihrem Edelantrieb trs+ und xtr.



FloImSchnee schrieb:


> "Viel" verspielter? Woran machst du das fest?
> Eigentlich sind die Geometrien sehr ähnlich.
> (abgesehen davon, dass der Größenlauf vom Reach her um eine Größe verschoben ist. Radon M entspricht Capra L)



das stimmt - aber beim swoop29 fehlt halt dann einfach eine Größe nach unten...nämlich Swoop "S" was dann der Volksbike Größe M entspräche. Ich würde mir das "M" mit knapp 1,70 jetzt glaube ich nicht antun. Ist schon echt groß.


----------



## fauXpa5 (22. Dezember 2018)

Gerade gesehen...war aber auch klar.


----------



## 2pi (22. Dezember 2018)

Oh, dann baue ich schnell auch mal meinen Baum auf


----------



## MSVF (22. Dezember 2018)

Aber warum nun mit Rock Shox Ausstattung


----------



## Korner (22. Dezember 2018)

MSVF schrieb:


> Aber warum nun mit Rock Shox Ausstattung



Und warum ausgerechnet die Roten 
Find die an den Radon so schrecklich 

AAABER Geschmäcker sind verschieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speckknedl (27. Dezember 2018)

YT homepage is offline. Ist da was im Busch ?


----------



## Korner (27. Dezember 2018)

Speckknedl schrieb:


> YT homepage is offline. Ist da was im Busch ?



Da wirs grad was umgebaut auf der Homepage 

Edit: Seite ist wieder erreichbar


----------



## Tidi (27. Dezember 2018)

Die sollen die besztellten Bikes versenden!!!


----------



## Korner (27. Dezember 2018)

Tidi schrieb:


> Die sollen die besztellten Bikes versenden!!!




JOOOOOO


----------



## stefan1908 (27. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin raus und warte auf mein jeffsy 27...

In einer neutralen Farbpalette


----------



## buddlersen (31. Dezember 2018)

Ob es eine Geometrieveränderung beim Jeffsy 29 geben wird? Etwas länger wie bei der 27,5-Version?

Ich bin gespannt und beiße mit gerade noch in den Hintern, bei der derzeitigen Rabattaktion im Dispo gewesen zu sein - oder storniert jemand zufällig seine Jeffsy CF 29 XL-Bestellung?


----------



## Pixelsign (31. Dezember 2018)

Ich hoffe das YT sich an den Geos vom Yeti SB130 und Ibis Ripmo orientiert  .


----------



## stromb6 (31. Dezember 2018)

Die Geo vom Yeti wäre noch ok, aber die Optik bitte nicht als Vorbild zu nehmen. 
Die Rahmen der neuen Yeti's SB150 und SB130 sind optisch ein Griff ins Klo.


----------



## Pixelsign (31. Dezember 2018)

Was das Design angeht, mach ich mir bei YT keine Sorgen  .


----------



## 2pi (31. Dezember 2018)

Pixelsign schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das YT sich an den Geos vom Yeti SB130 und Ibis Ripmo orientiert  .


Das hoffe ich nicht !

Ich hoffe, die Jungs sind wieder einmal selber schlau und umsichtig genug, um zu erkennen, was es die nächsten drei Jahre braucht, um weiter zu rocken   
(aber ich weiß wie du es gemeint hast)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zmitti (31. Dezember 2018)

Ein Jeffsy 29 *AL *Pro Race wär geil....mit Lyrik/SuperDeluxe-Dämpfer/Eagle-Schaltung/CODE RS-Bremse.....in ALU-RAW


----------



## Blacksheep87 (31. Dezember 2018)

Wenn schon dann mit Fox Fahrwerk


----------



## Tidi (31. Dezember 2018)

Nein wenn schon back to the roots und BOS Fahrwerk im Top Modell


----------



## Flash_Matze (31. Dezember 2018)

.


----------



## Paintking (3. Januar 2019)

Ich bin dermaßen gespannt auf die Spezifikationen des Capras. Hätte letztes Jahr schon eins gekauft, aber der E13, Shimano Mix haben mich abgehalten. Wenn die neuen wieder mit Sram kommen, dann bekommt mein 2016er Jeffsy Gesellschaft von einem Capra.


----------



## Stephan1970 (3. Januar 2019)

... hoffentlich einen 4-6 cm längeren Gabelschaft den man notfalls selber kürzen kann. Die Vorbauhöhe am Capra 2018 empfand ich bei 190cm Körpergröße defintiv zu niedrig!


----------



## homerkills (5. Januar 2019)

Hmmm...


----------



## 2pi (5. Januar 2019)

Hmmmm...
Links Jeffsy 29, Mitte Tues 29, rechts Dreckspringerle.


----------



## Pixelsign (5. Januar 2019)

Sieht stark nach dem Capra, Tues und Dirt aus. Ein Jeffsy ist nicht dabei, was ein gutes Zeichen ist  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edeltoaster (5. Januar 2019)

edit: argh, zu langsam am handy.


----------



## 2pi (5. Januar 2019)

Ahhh, es werde Licht 
Ok, links Capra.


----------



## Pixelsign (5. Januar 2019)

Wenn man sich beim Capra den rechten Code R Bremshebel (könnte das günstigste 29 CF mit einer Lyrik sein) anschaut, sieht man keine zusätzliche Klemmschelle, was für einen Sram Shifter sprechen könnte und damit den Einzug von Eagle bedeuten würde  .


----------



## edeltoaster (5. Januar 2019)

Die Bremshebel beim Capra sind doch in ungleichem Winkel angebracht. Das macht mich ganz kirre.


----------



## Stephan1970 (5. Januar 2019)

Ok, Gabelschaft beim Capra ist genauso sch... kurz!


----------



## C.Hill (5. Januar 2019)

Bisher ist doch nix wildes zu sehen. Andere Farben und andere Komponenten. BTw habe ich auch nichts anderes erwartet. Erst mal die Flotte updaten und dann .... BANG! das neue Jeffsy mit ner richtigen Werbekampagne präsentieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikerhasi (5. Januar 2019)

Könnt ihr am Tues iwelche Sachen erkennen ? 
Ich glaube E*Thirteen Reifen oder ? 
Bremse weiterhin TRP ?


----------



## Pixelsign (5. Januar 2019)

Bikerhasi schrieb:


> Könnt ihr am Tues iwelche Sachen erkennen ?
> Ich glaube E*Thirteen Reifen oder ?
> Bremse weiterhin TRP ?



Genau und eine 40er oder 49er Fox.


----------



## buddlersen (5. Januar 2019)

Pixelsign schrieb:


> Sieht stark nach dem Capra, Tues und Dirt aus. Ein Jeffsy ist nicht dabei, was ein gutes Zeichen ist  .
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 812093


"Why so curious" ist echt gut. Da ist jemand hellwach


----------



## 2pi (6. Januar 2019)

Seht geil ! Insbesondere wenn es ihre eigene Idee war.
Hat was mystisches. Wie Metal Platten rückwärts drehen in den 80ern


----------



## MarKurte (6. Januar 2019)

Noch 4 Wochen, dann ist es soweit


----------



## Pixelsign (6. Januar 2019)

@MarKurte Woher weißt du den genauen Zeitraum?


----------



## MarKurte (6. Januar 2019)

Pixelsign schrieb:


> @MarKurte Woher weißt du den genauen Zeitraum?


Es hieß "Anfang Februar"


----------



## Speckknedl (6. Januar 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Es hieß "Anfang Februar"


Hast du ne Quelle dafür? Letzes Jahr kam das Jeffsy am 10. Januar raus, hoffe dass es dieses Jahr wieder so ist. Dafür kam das Capra, wenn ich nicht falsch liege Anfang Februar. Vielleicht ist es dieses Jahr umgekehrt, wegen dem Jeffsy Make-Over.


----------



## MarKurte (6. Januar 2019)

Speckknedl schrieb:


> Hast du ne Quelle dafür? Letzes Jahr kam das Jeffsy am 10. Januar raus, hoffe dass es dieses Jahr wieder so ist. Dafür kam das Capra, wenn ich nicht falsch liege Anfang Februar. Vielleicht ist es dieses Jahr umgekehrt, wegen dem Jeffsy Make-Over.




Ich habe die Info lediglich von einem instagram Post.


----------



## lut_we (6. Januar 2019)

Heute hat yt auf ihrer insta seite dieses bild gepostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerkills (6. Januar 2019)

guck mal seite 8 dieses themas


----------



## Bikerhasi (6. Januar 2019)

lut_we schrieb:


> Heute hat yt auf ihrer insta seite dieses bild gepostet



War gestern schon, schau mal eine Seite zurück


----------



## Bikerhasi (6. Januar 2019)

Zurück zu Thema Release. Ich denke auch das sie es um den 10.01 releasen werden.
Den insta Post rauszuhauen und die Leute dann noch knapp einen Monat warten zu lassen kann ich mir iwie nicht vorstellen


----------



## MarKurte (6. Januar 2019)

Bikerhasi schrieb:


> Zurück zu Thema Release. Ich denke auch das sie es um den 10.01 releasen werden.
> Den insta Post rauszuhauen und die Leute dann noch knapp einen Monat warten zu lassen kann ich mir iwie nicht vorstellen



Vielleicht werden sie auch nur vorgestellt und der Verkauf startet im Februar. Oder es wird jede Woche ein anderes Modell vorgestellt. Wie auch immer. Je früher, desto besser.


----------



## Bikerhasi (6. Januar 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Vielleicht werden sie auch nur vorgestellt und der Verkauf startet im Februar. Oder es wird jede Woche ein anderes Modell vorgestellt. Wie auch immer. Je früher, desto besser.



Also ich denke das gegen 10.01.19 Capra, Tues und Dirt kommen. 
Im Februar werden sie dann das neue Jeffsy vorstellen.
An E-Bike glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht...oder starten dann alle bei der Rampage auf nem E-Bike und alle machen Trippleflips


----------



## Rick7 (6. Januar 2019)

Glaub ich muss mir echt mal n insta account zulegen... Wird ja alles fast nur noch auf dem Kanal gepusht. Aber schon wieder gut geteasert. Das Wasserzeichen zur Neugier is ne geile Idee 
Die richtig überraschenden news sind jetzt allerdings nicht. Könnte es nicht auch ein am/en hardtail sein?

Edith sagt: nee is schon n dirt


----------



## C.Hill (6. Januar 2019)

Bikerhasi schrieb:


> An E-Bike glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht...oder starten dann alle bei der Rampage auf nem E-Bike und alle machen Trippleflips



Schlechtes Argument. Dort fahren sie auch nicht mit nem dirt oder jeffsy rum.  Und verkauft wird was Gewinn bringt.
Womit würdest du das Portfolio erweitern? In einer Zeit, wo fast jedes zweite verkaufte Rad einen Motor hat.

Wenn die ein E... rausbringen wird’s gekauft. Ich hör sie schon: „e-bike uncool? Hab ich nie gesagt. Hammer, beschde, ...“


Wartet mal ab was passiert, wenn die die ihr am geilsten findet, auf einmal eins raushauen und voll dahinter stehen.


----------



## Bikerhasi (6. Januar 2019)

C.Hill schrieb:


> Schlechtes Argument. Dort fahren sie auch nicht mit nem dirt oder jeffsy rum.  Und verkauft wird was Gewinn bringt.
> Womit würdest du das Portfolio erweitern? In einer Zeit, wo fast jedes zweite verkaufte Rad einen Motor hat.
> 
> Wenn die ein E... rausbringen wird’s gekauft. Ich hör sie schon: „e-bike uncool? Hab ich nie gesagt. Hammer, beschde, ...“
> ...



Ich glaub ich würde bitterlich weinen aber klar mit dem Argument, dass jedes zweite Rad einen Motor hat und Geld bringt stimmt schon


----------



## C.Hill (6. Januar 2019)

Warum weinen? Dein tues funktioniert immer noch genau so gut und die 15m whips kannst du immer noch senden. Die Rampage wird’s auch nicht ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarKurte (6. Januar 2019)

Von mir aus können die auch 2 Ebikes auf dem Markt werfen. Ist doch scheiß egal. Es zwingt euch keiner zum Kauf und die anderen Modelle werden dadurch nicht schlechter.


----------



## Pixelsign (7. Januar 2019)

Ganz so einfach ist das auch wieder nicht. Denn für die Entwicklung der E-Bikes müssen Ressourcen und Zeit freigemacht werden. Das könnte sich dann schon negativ auf die regulären Bikes ausüben.


----------



## Rick7 (7. Januar 2019)

C.Hill schrieb:


> Ich hör sie schon: „e-bike uncool? Hab ich nie gesagt. Hammer, beschde, ...“



Also Flossmann und Willared stehen dem Thema E-bike sehr offen gegenüber und haben das auch so bereits in einem Interview vor gut 1 Jahr so kommuniziert. Von uncool war hier nie die Rede. Oder meintest du damit die User?


----------



## SickboyLC4 (7. Januar 2019)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Von uncool war hier nie die Rede. Oder meintest du damit die User?



Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass der User / Kunde gemeint ist.

YT schmeisst auf den Markt, was der Markt am meisten will.
Sie wären dumm beim E-Sektor potentielle Anteile am Markt an andere zu verschenken.

Der Markt wollte ein 27´er Jeffsy und YT hat eins gebracht.
Dass man beim Trailbike ein Jahr früher eigentlich auf die 29" geschworen hat, war dann auch schwupps.

YT wird das E-Bike versuchen neu zu definieren und aus der "Senioren-Ecke" rauszubewegen.
So werden sie wenigstens argumentieren, früher oder später. 



Man kann E-Bike´s mögen oder nicht.
Man kann mit Ihnen ein viel breiteres Publikum erreichen.


----------



## MarKurte (7. Januar 2019)

Bikerhasi schrieb:


> Also ich denke das gegen 10.01.19 Capra, Tues und Dirt kommen.
> Im Februar werden sie dann das neue Jeffsy vorstellen.
> An E-Bike glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht...oder starten dann alle bei der Rampage auf nem E-Bike und alle machen Trippleflips



Wenn dem so wäre, was passiert dann eigentlich mit den restlichen Bikes im Lager? Evtl noch ein Sale?


----------



## C.Hill (7. Januar 2019)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Also Flossmann und Willared stehen dem Thema E-bike sehr offen gegenüber und haben das auch so bereits in einem Interview vor gut 1 Jahr so kommuniziert. Von uncool war hier nie die Rede. Oder meintest du damit die User?



Hatte ich auch gelesen. Ich meinte die Käuferschaft mit Anti-E Einstellung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shorty79 (7. Januar 2019)

Ich hoffe mal stark das yt ein ebike bringt.
Will mir nämlich eines zulegen.
Am besten mit Shimano oder brose Motor.
Mit Bosch oder Yamaha-Motor müsste ich mich dann für eine andere Marke entscheiden.


----------



## C.Hill (7. Januar 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Wenn dem so wäre, was passiert dann eigentlich mit den restlichen Bikes im Lager? Evtl noch ein Sale?



Nach dem 3. sale werden die Räder entlackt, neu lackiert und lösen dann wieder will-haben Reflexe aus.


----------



## buddlersen (7. Januar 2019)

OMG! Die YT-Webseite ist down … morgen Neuigkeit des Tages: ein Kinder-Gravel-Gravity-Bike!


----------



## shorty79 (7. Januar 2019)

Hoffentlich kommt ein geiles ebike


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (7. Januar 2019)

...ohhhhhhh


----------



## homerkills (7. Januar 2019)

shorty79 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal stark das yt ein ebike bringt.
> Will mir nämlich eines zulegen.



+1

Bin für Bosch. Akkupreise sind da doch noch "besser".


----------



## homerkills (7. Januar 2019)

buddlersen schrieb:


> OMG! Die YT-Webseite ist down … morgen Neuigkeit des Tages: ein Kinder-Gravel-Gravity-Bike!



Fänd ich auch gut.Tochter wächst gerade aus ihrem Canyon Offspring raus


----------



## homerkills (7. Januar 2019)




----------



## MarKurte (7. Januar 2019)

Ich glaube es passiert absolut garnichts


----------



## xlacherx (7. Januar 2019)

Wird halt neue Farben geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korner (7. Januar 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Ich glaube es passiert absolut garnichts



Mir is egal  ich warte bereits auf mein CF Pro


----------



## C.Hill (7. Januar 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Ich glaube es passiert absolut garnichts



Morgen ist auch nicht der 10.01. Von daher darf nix passieren...


----------



## Pixelsign (7. Januar 2019)

Im Backend werden die Daten der 2019er Modelle schon liegen. Nur sind sie für uns noch nicht sichtbar  .


----------



## shorty79 (7. Januar 2019)

Seite ist wieder online.es blieb alles beim Alten


----------



## MarKurte (7. Januar 2019)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Wird halt neue Farben geben.


Reicht mir, wenn es endlich wieder ein 29er Capra in XXL gibt.


----------



## DerFlori (8. Januar 2019)

Auch wenn Gwin YT verlässt:

in seiner insta-story fährt er wohl mit seinem neuen eBike (man sieht es aber nicht)


----------



## MarKurte (8. Januar 2019)

Seite wieder offline. Jetzt aber wirklich!


----------



## damnit (8. Januar 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Seite wieder offline. Jetzt aber wirklich!


Yes


----------



## Korner (8. Januar 2019)

das selbe wie gestern 
Die spielen mit uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarKurte (8. Januar 2019)

Ist zwar eine scheiß Quelle, aber wer weiß


----------



## Pixelsign (8. Januar 2019)

Die Seite ist wieder mal Offline  .


----------



## MarKurte (8. Januar 2019)

Pixelsign schrieb:


> Die Seite ist wieder mal Offline  .


Immernoch.  inzwischen seit fast 3 Stunden.


----------



## Tobsra (8. Januar 2019)

Bikes sind raus


----------



## PatFl1 (8. Januar 2019)

Neues Capra und Tues sind jetzt auf der Seite verfügbar.


----------



## chiefrock (8. Januar 2019)

Andere Farben fürs capra, sonst nix geändert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sand0kan (8. Januar 2019)

chiefrock schrieb:


> Andere Farben fürs capra, sonst nix geändert?


LG1 Laufradsatz, Reifen und Kurbel also noch schwere?? Und keine Code ultimates aber RSC


----------



## chiefrock (8. Januar 2019)

sand0kan schrieb:


> LG1 Laufradsatz, Reifen und Kurbel also noch schwere?? Und keine Code ultimates aber RSC


Meinte eher den Rahmen. Also geo, federweg und co. Das sich was an den Teilen ändert, die die da dran schrauben ist ja klar.
Grüße.


----------



## Capic Biker (8. Januar 2019)

Eagle wurde dran gebaut. finde die CF Pro Ausstattung Preis Leistung TOP, wenn so das Jeffsy kommt gekauft.


----------



## sand0kan (8. Januar 2019)

chiefrock schrieb:


> Meinte eher den Rahmen. Also geo, federweg und co. Das sich was an den Teilen ändert, die die da dran schrauben ist ja klar.
> Grüße.


Das Capra ist erst 1 jahr da also da wurde sich nichts andern. Das alte war 4 oder 5 Jahre gleich wenn ich mich nicht irre


----------



## lefreak (8. Januar 2019)

Das Minzgrün gefällt mir jetzt nicht ganz so gut, das CF Pro mit 36 wäre geil.


----------



## Bikerhasi (8. Januar 2019)

Tues Größe S erst nicht verfügbar und jetzt ausverkauft WTF


----------



## maxovic (8. Januar 2019)

Wird ein Fehler sein. 

CF Pro und CF Pro Race haben unterschiedlichen Reaches stimmt das?


----------



## Soean (8. Januar 2019)

Ist wieder da... Capra je nach Ausstattung auch mit Eagle, Großteil aber weiterhin 11fach


----------



## Pixelsign (8. Januar 2019)

Das Capra CF Pro steht für 4k ziemlich gut da. Endlich mit Eagle Antrieb und auch eine Lyrik RC2 hat Platz gefunden. Hauptsache es gibt dann noch welche, falls das neue Jeffsy nicht zufriedenstellend ist  .

@maxovic Das Race hat im Gegensatz zum Pro wieder 10 mm mehr Federweg. Die geringen Unterschiede könnten darin begründet sein.


----------



## maxovic (8. Januar 2019)

Ich tendiere mir ein Pro zu holen, falls jemand eine RC2 will, die werde ich dann abgeben 

@Pixelsign da wirst du recht haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsra (8. Januar 2019)

Mich wundert es wieso die 11 fach Ethirteen Kasette verbaut ist. Die wird doch jetzt auch schon als 12 fach angeboten


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. Januar 2019)

sand0kan schrieb:


> LG1 Laufradsatz, Reifen und Kurbel also noch schwere?? Und keine Code ultimates aber RSC


Ja, müsste schwerer sein.
(Gewichtsangabe ist mit 13,5kg für's 29" in Gr. S aber gleich geblieben)

Allein die Reifen etwa 350g schwerer. (wobei das egal ist, das sind Verschleißteile)


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. Januar 2019)

maxovic schrieb:


> CF Pro und CF Pro Race haben unterschiedlichen Reaches stimmt das?


Ja, minimal, aufgrund der längeren Gabel im Pro Race.


----------



## MarKurte (8. Januar 2019)

ENDLICH ein 29er XXL bestellt. Das war eine Geburt


----------



## buddlersen (8. Januar 2019)

XXL erst im April lieferbar - wieviele waren denn da auf Lager? 1?


----------



## MarKurte (8. Januar 2019)

buddlersen schrieb:


> XXL erst im April lieferbar - wieviele waren denn da auf Lager? 1?


Hab ich mir auch gedacht.


----------



## Soean (8. Januar 2019)

maxovic schrieb:


> Wird ein Fehler sein.
> 
> CF Pro und CF Pro Race haben unterschiedlichen Reaches stimmt das?



Guck dir mal die Vorbauten an  da kommen 10mm her - von daher ja stimmt

Finde das Alu für 3k nicht schlecht mit ner 36er Fox, aber überall immer Komponenten die einen stören leidee


----------



## MSVF (8. Januar 2019)

Die Vorbaulänge fließt nicht in den Reach-Wert ein, das ist ja eben sein Vorteil zwecks Geo-Vergleiche.


----------



## Soean (8. Januar 2019)

Oo wieder was gelernt, danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antiuphill_75 (8. Januar 2019)

Super, da wartet man ewig und dann bieten sie keinen Rahmen vom Capra an.... Ganz toll! Danke!


----------



## xlacherx (8. Januar 2019)

Antiuphill_75 schrieb:


> Super, da wartet man ewig und dann bieten sie keinen Rahmen vom Capra an.... Ganz toll! Danke!



Für das Geld kannst dir auch was bei ner "Edelschmiede" kaufen, bzw einfach n Komplettbike kaufen, und die Parts verkaufen. Da wirst auch nicht teurer weg kommen.


----------



## Korner (8. Januar 2019)

Antiuphill_75 schrieb:


> Super, da wartet man ewig und dann bieten sie keinen Rahmen vom Capra an.... Ganz toll! Danke!




Wer sagt das den ? 
Kommt bestimmt noch


----------



## Antiuphill_75 (8. Januar 2019)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Für das Geld kannst dir auch was bei ner "Edelschmiede" kaufen, bzw einfach n Komplettbike kaufen, und die Parts verkaufen. Da wirst auch nicht teurer weg kommen.


Das wird dann Plan B.



Korner schrieb:


> Wer sagt das den ?
> Kommt bestimmt noch


Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (8. Januar 2019)

Das Capra AL Comp für 3000€ steht ja mal richtig gut da...geile Karre...und das rot...ein Träumchen

Und jeder der sich Gedanken um den E13 Shimano Mix macht...das läuft


----------



## helius85 (8. Januar 2019)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Das Capra AL Comp für 3000€ steht ja mal richtig gut da...geile Karre...und das rot...ein Träumchen
> 
> Und jeder der sich Gedanken um den E13 Shimano Mix macht...das läuft



wie eben schon im andren thema geschrieben (Capra 2018) kann ich das so nicht bestätigen.
nur ärger mit dem kram!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richi2511 (8. Januar 2019)

...wollte mir eigentlich das CF holen aber bei der Preis-Leistung der AL Modelle bin ich doch wieder am überlegen, ist der Gewichtsunterschied deutlich zu spüren?  
Wenn man zw. den 2 AL vergleicht, welche Antrieb/Laufrad Kombi favorisiert ihr, gerade fürn Uphill...


----------



## Bikerhasi (8. Januar 2019)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> ...wollte mir eigentlich das CF holen aber bei der Preis-Leistung der AL Modelle bin ich doch wieder am überlegen, ist der Gewichtsunterschied deutlich zu spüren?
> Wenn man zw. den 2 AL vergleicht, welche Antrieb/Laufrad Kombi favorisiert ihr, gerade fürn Uphill...



Um was gehts dir denn genau ? 
Capra oder Tues ?


----------



## MarKurte (8. Januar 2019)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> ...wollte mir eigentlich das CF holen aber bei der Preis-Leistung der AL Modelle bin ich doch wieder am überlegen, ist der Gewichtsunterschied deutlich zu spüren?
> Wenn man zw. den 2 AL vergleicht, welche Antrieb/Laufrad Kombi favorisiert ihr, gerade fürn Uphill...



Wenn Du vom Capra sprichst, nimm das AL Comp. Die 800 Gramm sind definitiv keine 1000 Euro Wert.


----------



## Soean (9. Januar 2019)

Sind ja sogar nur 400g...

Im Endeffekt bleibt es eine Glaubensfrage zwischen Fox und RockShox bzw eagle vs 11 fach mix e13/shimano

Aber für die 1000 mehr kann man auch viel tauschen


----------



## tt22 (9. Januar 2019)

Ist denn ersichtlich ab welcher Rahmengröße die Sattelstützen 170mm Drop haben? Übersehe ich was?


----------



## maxovic (9. Januar 2019)

Ein neues Jeffsy kommt aber schon nocht?


----------



## Boomslam (9. Januar 2019)

Ab XL schrieb vorher jemand


----------



## Richi2511 (9. Januar 2019)

Es geht ums Capra 
...ja die Frage ist tatsächlich Eagle oder e*13 bzw. welche Laufräder (DT oder e*13) RS oder FOX ist für mich nichtmal so ausschlaggebend... Wisst ihr wie es aktuell mit Probefahrten bei YT aussieht? Schwanke noch zw. L und XL //186cm, 89cm SL


----------



## Blacksheep87 (9. Januar 2019)

@Richi2511 

XL

Mir persönlich wäre das Fox Fahrwerk lieber/wichtiger.

Den E13 Teilen würde ich eine Chance geben.


----------



## MarKurte (9. Januar 2019)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> Es geht ums Capra
> ...ja die Frage ist tatsächlich Eagle oder e*13 bzw. welche Laufräder (DT oder e*13) RS oder FOX ist für mich nichtmal so ausschlaggebend... Wisst ihr wie es aktuell mit Probefahrten bei YT aussieht? Schwanke noch zw. L und XL //186cm, 89cm SL



Ich persönlich würde in deinem Fall zu XL greifen, insbesondere weil die Schrittlänge für deine Größe verhältnismäßig groß ist (oder irre ich mich?). Kommt natürlich auf deine persönlichen Vorlieben an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richi2511 (9. Januar 2019)

Ich fahre schon auch gern und viel verwinkelte Trails, gerade am Gardasee. Mag eine "zu gedrungene" Haltung jedoch auch nicht. Ich denke ich muss probefahren. YT wird jedoch nach der Veröffentlichung schwer zu erreichen sein  ....Ich hab lange Beine


----------



## MarKurte (9. Januar 2019)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> Ich fahre schon auch gern und viel verwinkelte Trails, gerade am Gardasee. Mag eine "zu gedrungene" Haltung jedoch auch nicht. Ich denke ich muss probefahren. YT wird jedoch nach der Veröffentlichung schwer zu erreichen sein  ....Ich hab lange Beine



Schau mal in Thread: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sammelthread-groessenberatung-fuer-yt-bikes.881664/

@closed im 3. Post hat genau deine Maße und hat im Haushalt sowohl ein Capra in L, als auch in XL. Der kann Dir mit Sicherheit weiterhelfen  
Zusätzlich wäre natürlich auch zwecks Wendigkeit interessant, ob du Dir ein 27,5 oder ein 29" Capra zulegen willst.


----------



## Richi2511 (9. Januar 2019)

Das ist ja klasse, vielen Dank für die tollen Ratschläge von allen!


----------



## lordbritannia (9. Januar 2019)

sagt mal. Ist die Farbe deep patrol vom Pro Race eher grün oder eher blau? Am Monitor sieht es nach mintgrün aus.. aber so richtig weiß ich es nicht.


----------



## Speckknedl (9. Januar 2019)

Jeffsy 2019 trailer!





Hab ich zufällig in der "Jeffsy" playlist auf youtube gefunden . Das Video ist als "nicht gelistet" eingetragen und man kann es nur über die Playlist sehen. Über die Suchfunktion selber nicht


----------



## MarKurte (9. Januar 2019)

Speckknedl schrieb:


> Jeffsy 2019 trailer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr schick!


----------



## Pixelsign (9. Januar 2019)

HAMMER die Kiste  ! Bitte, bitte lasst die Geo perfekt sein.


----------



## 2pi (9. Januar 2019)

Gut ! 
Der Mann (wie heißt er noch ?) spricht teilweise von meinem letzten Jahr.


----------



## Zaskar HH (9. Januar 2019)

Christopher Walken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pixelsign (9. Januar 2019)

Hier mal alle wichtigen Bilder zusammengefasst


----------



## 2pi (9. Januar 2019)

Sitzwinkel sieht steiler aus.
Lenkwinkel schwer zu sehen.
Mehr Federweg ?
Ansonsten, schön.


----------



## Pixelsign (9. Januar 2019)

Der Sitzwinkel dürfte ein ganzes Stück steiler sein, LW ist wahrscheinlich nur marginal flacher (leider), der Reach ist gewachsen und das Sitzrohr auch kürzer  .


----------



## 2pi (9. Januar 2019)

Alter Trickser !


----------



## Speckknedl (9. Januar 2019)

Federgabel schaut aus wie die Pike mit 140mm Federweg (wenn man die Pixel mittels Radgröße eicht und dann den Federweg misst). Rockshox Monarch Dämpfer, GX Kurbel und Guide Bremse. Könnt ihr erkennen welche Schaltung das ist? GX?


----------



## 2pi (9. Januar 2019)

Rückblick...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratz90 (9. Januar 2019)

29er Carbon Version vom ICB 2.0?
oder kommt mir das nur so vor


----------



## S-H-A (9. Januar 2019)

ratz90 schrieb:


> 29er Carbon Version vom ICB 2.0?
> oder kommt mir das nur so vor



Zum Glück nicht. Denn das ist häßlich.


----------



## Pixelsign (9. Januar 2019)

Speckknedl schrieb:


> Federgabel schaut aus wie die Pike mit 140mm Federweg (wenn man die Pixel mittels Radgröße eicht und dann den Federweg misst). Rockshox Monarch Dämpfer, GX Kurbel und Guide Bremse. Könnt ihr erkennen welche Schaltung das ist? GX?



Stimmt genau wie du es geschrieben hast. Dazu noch die üblichen E13 Laufräder, Reifen und Sattelstütze. Die Pike ist eine RCT3 mit 42 mm Offset.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (9. Januar 2019)

Ob am 27 auch was gemacht wird


----------



## Speckknedl (9. Januar 2019)

Wenn man den geleakten Bildern (auf Seite 5) vom 27.5" glaubt, dann schauts aus, dass der Federweg schon beim Base Modell auf 160mm erhöht wird. Irgendwie würds mich wundern, wenn sie die Querstrebe am Sitzrohr beim 29" so radikal ändern und beim 27.5" gleich lassen.


----------



## 2pi (9. Januar 2019)

Ich glaube nicht, daß der 27er Rahmen (groß) angefasst wird. Denn es scheint, als würden sie ihre Produktzyklen streng einhalten (3 Jahre).
Also, nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (9. Januar 2019)

Auch wieder wahr, so haben sie jedes Jahr was neu vorzustellen.
1. Capra
2. Jeffsy 29
3. Jeffsy 27
Und wieder von vorne.
Nur passt das Tues nicht in den Zyklus...


----------



## 2pi (9. Januar 2019)

Da stehen ja auch andere Interessen/Verpflichtungen (Wettkampf, Fahrerverträge, etc.) dahinter.


----------



## Pixelsign (9. Januar 2019)

Eine neue 650B Variante ist durchaus möglich, wenn sich die Vermutung aus meinem Post von der 1. Seite bestätigt.
Übrigens ist das Video jetzt wieder offline  . Bloß gut das @Speckknedl das Video so schnell gefunden hat und wir nun Screenshots haben  .


----------



## 2pi (9. Januar 2019)

Oh, das Video ist weg. Naja, kommt ja bald wieder.
Der Schlußsatz gefällt mir jedenfalls.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarKurte (9. Januar 2019)

Ich habe es gedownloadet  warum auch immer ..


----------



## 2pi (9. Januar 2019)

Was sagt er ? "Ride it out, together, just like Jeffsy and I !"


----------



## Speckknedl (9. Januar 2019)

2pi schrieb:


> Oh, das Video ist weg. Naja, kommt ja bald wieder.
> Der Schlußsatz gefällt mir jedenfalls.



Das Video war bereits seit dem 17.12.18 online, also so lange wirds wohl hoffentlich nimmer dauern .


----------



## Pixelsign (9. Januar 2019)

Wie hast du das gefunden, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Speckknedl (9. Januar 2019)

Bin am Fernseher mit der Youtube App auf YT gegangen und wollt mir den alten Jeffsy Teaser mit dem streitenden Pärchen anschaun. Hab ausversehen dann auf die Jeffsy Playlist gedrückt statt auf das Video und dann hats automatisch nach dem alten Teaser auf den Neuen umgeschaltet.


----------



## ratz90 (9. Januar 2019)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Zum Glück nicht. Denn das ist häßlich.



Der Hinterbau beim Jeffsy ist natürlich schöner gemacht.
Aber dieses extrem tief am Sitzrohr ansetzende Oberrohr gefällt mir (wie beim IBC) nicht wirklich.


----------



## Pixelsign (9. Januar 2019)

@Speckknedl herrlich!


----------



## Frodijak (9. Januar 2019)

…


----------



## Pixelsign (9. Januar 2019)

Bei Pinkbike wurde ein alternativer Link zum Video gepostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## e.x.y. (9. Januar 2019)

kleine Randnotiz, Schauspieler müsste Christopher Walken aus „catch me if you can“ sein, difinitv kein b-promi. will gar nicht wissen was der gage verlangt...


----------



## 2pi (9. Januar 2019)

Ich finde, es wirkt.
Allein die Lampe ist ein US Relikt.


----------



## psx0407 (9. Januar 2019)

...oder yt führt uns mit dieser online/offline-aktion bewusst mal wieder an der nase rum wie 2018 mit dem kurzen teaser vor dem capra-video, wo ein santa cruz für den bruchteil einer sekunde zu sehen war und dann alle spekulationen in die falsche richtung gingen, bevor dann die große bombe mit 29er capras platzte.

es würde mich nicht wundern. denn schön finde ich das jeffsy auf den fotos nicht. was sollen die griffaussparungen am oberrohr???


----------



## Trialbiker82 (9. Januar 2019)

Einfach nur geil!!
Das ist YT!


----------



## Donnerbolzen (9. Januar 2019)

https://streamable.com/rx0t3


----------



## HolgerAge (10. Januar 2019)

was ist denn da am Unterrohr los? sieht so aus als wäre da was eingeklippst? Kofferraum?

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/jeffsy_3-jpg.813377/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsra (10. Januar 2019)

HolgerAge schrieb:


> was ist denn da am Unterrohr los? sieht so aus als wäre da was eingeklippst? Kofferraum?
> 
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/jeffsy_3-jpg.813377/



Das ist glaube ich einfach der Unterrohrschutz wie bisher bei allen Carbon Modellen. Aber etwas in Richtung SWAT Box wäre schon cool (gewesen)

Edit: Achso du meinst das obere? Vielleicht gibt es ja eine Halterlose Flasche.


----------



## HolgerAge (10. Januar 2019)

@Tobsra : ich meinte auf dem Unterrohr. sieht auch wie jemand in einem anderen thread geschrieben hat eine Befestigungsmöglichkeit für ne Flasche. vll sogar für mehr (täschchen für Kleinkram) ??


----------



## MarKurte (10. Januar 2019)

Das Jeffsy-Video ist jetzt wieder online und wurde soeben bei Instagram promoted.
 "Coming Soon. Very Soon."


----------



## Rick7 (10. Januar 2019)

psx0407 schrieb:


> ...oder yt führt uns mit dieser online/offline-aktion bewusst mal wieder an der nase rum wie 2018 mit dem kurzen teaser vor dem capra-video, wo ein santa cruz für den bruchteil einer sekunde zu sehen war und dann alle spekulationen in die falsche richtung gingen, bevor dann die große bombe mit 29er capras platzte.
> 
> es würde mich nicht wundern. denn schön finde ich das jeffsy auf den fotos nicht. was sollen die griffaussparungen am oberrohr???



Beim Capra teaser wars ein Ibis mojo kein Santa Cruz  das Jeffsy sieht schon sehr final aus. 

Und wie geil dass sie sich Christopher walken holen


----------



## Gala (10. Januar 2019)

Best Promotion Video ever.


----------



## Agent500 (10. Januar 2019)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Und wie geil dass sie sich Christopher walken holen



Christopher Walken zu nehmen ist natürlich cool.

Allerdings fand ich das Capra Video letztes Jahr wesentlich ansprechender.

Der Look hier ist mir zu sauber, zu unorganisch und mit zuviel CGI-Anteil.
Die ersten 20 Sekunden erinnern mich eher an 3D Mark. 

Aber Geschmack ist natürlich verschieden.


----------



## 2pi (10. Januar 2019)

Ich leihe das mal aus den Pinkbike comments, weil es gut ist:







Aber ich mag das Video trotzdem


----------



## Tidi (10. Januar 2019)

1. Walken - geil!
2. Riding is better than Walken
3. Nachdem nun der Wegwerfgriff immernoch da ist, bin ich sehr froh, im Sale das 18er billig gekauft zu haben!  Wär der Übergang Oberrohr-Sitzrohr clean geworden wie beim Capra, wär ich vllt. Bissl traurig gewesen ...


----------



## psx0407 (10. Januar 2019)

das ist marketing!
so macht man den leuten die zähne lang und erzeugt bedürfnisse, die vorher vllt. gar nicht da waren.
gute arbeit.

mich haben sie in 2018 gekriegt...endlich!


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (11. Januar 2019)

Die YT Homepage ist mal wieder nicht erreichbar. Hoffentlich wird heute noch das neue Jeffsy vorgestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chost (11. Januar 2019)

Ihr könnt bestellen, sind gelistet 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Blacksheep87 (11. Januar 2019)

Seh ich das richtig dass die 27,5 und 29 Carbon Varianten verändert wurden und die Alus gleich geblieben sind?


----------



## OneTrustMan (11. Januar 2019)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Seh ich das richtig dass die 27,5 und 29 Carbon Varianten verändert wurden und die Alus gleich geblieben sind?


Yeah.
Die Werbung mit dem labernden Opa war wohl zu teuer


----------



## Trialbiker82 (11. Januar 2019)

Na wer sich bei den 2018er über die E13/Shimano Mix aufgeregt hat kann jetzt richtig rum heulen...E13 Kassette, XT Schaltwerk und Hebel, Eagle Kette


----------



## edeltoaster (11. Januar 2019)

Is geil, fahr ich so.


----------



## 2pi (11. Januar 2019)

Die lesen hier mit


----------



## edeltoaster (11. Januar 2019)

Korrekterweise: der XT Shifter bewegt ein SLX Schaltwerk, dieses verschiebt eine GX Eagle Kette auf der e13 Kassette. Läuft.


----------



## 2pi (11. Januar 2019)

und das angeblich besser als die SLX Kette, die bislang durchgängig drauf war.
Aber Vorsicht, denn nun werden die Teile recht wild gemischt. Die SLX Kette gibt es immer noch.


----------



## OneTrustMan (11. Januar 2019)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Na wer sich bei den 2018er über die E13/Shimano Mix aufgeregt hat kann jetzt richtig rum heulen...E13 Kassette, XT Schaltwerk und Hebel, Eagle Kette


Logisch. Die 12fach Kette geht einfach besser mit der e13 Kassette.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (12. Januar 2019)

Im Moment hab ich die Slx Kette drauf aber aber die Eagle Kette liegt seit euren Erfahrungen schon parat.
Aber sauber läufts eigentlich


----------



## 2pi (12. Januar 2019)

Dann lass sie doch drauf. Die GX Kette läuft ja nicht weg. Ich fahre meine SLX auch erst "runter".


----------



## Trialbiker82 (12. Januar 2019)

2pi schrieb:


> Dann lass sie doch drauf. Die GX Kette läuft ja nicht weg. Ich fahre meine SLX auch erst "runter".


Na freilich, so ist der Plan


----------



## MTB_Pathfinder (1. Februar 2019)

Hallo Leute,

die Frage ob YT ein E-Bike rausbringt ist mit der Stellenanzeige wohl beantwortet !






Bleibt nur noch die Frage :  Wann???


----------



## OneTrustMan (1. Februar 2019)

Die sollen lieber ein Enduro Hardtail rausbringen


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (1. Februar 2019)

MTB_Pathfinder schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> die Frage ob YT ein E-Bike rausbringt ist mit der Stellenanzeige wohl beantwortet !
> 
> ...



Die Frage ist nicht wirklich beantwortet. Die Jobbezeichnung hat sich schlicht geändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Pathfinder (1. Februar 2019)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nicht wirklich beantwortet. Die Jobbezeichnung hat sich schlicht geändert.



Echt ? Oh man früher war alles besser .


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (2. Februar 2019)

Laut Interview mit Stefan Willared in der neuen BIKE wird die Modellpalette noch nach unten abgerundet.


----------



## zmitti (2. Februar 2019)

Die Antwort lässt zumindest viel Platz für Spekulationen.....was er meint bleibt ein Geheimnis....


----------



## Skydive93 (2. Februar 2019)

denk es fehlt sowas wie das nerve
so um 120 130 mm federweg


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Februar 2019)

Ein Gravelcrosser.


----------



## Korner (3. Februar 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ein Gravelcrosser.


Kauf ich !


----------



## 2pi (12. Februar 2019)

https://www.yt-industries.com/products/bikes/downhill/

2 Modelle, 4 Farben bislang.
Vielleicht hat das Capra doch zu doll geräubert für ein breiteres Angebot.

Interessante Größeneinteilung.


----------



## Flash_Matze (12. Februar 2019)

.


----------



## Rischar (12. Februar 2019)

Flash_Matze schrieb:


> Auf das Rad hab ich gewartet, jetzt steht einer wie ich mit 1,78 zwischen M und L , die Kiste ist echt lang in L ..Puhhh...bin gespannt auf die ersten Tests!


27 oder 29"?


----------



## Flash_Matze (12. Februar 2019)

Rischar schrieb:


> 27 oder 29"?


29 selbstverständlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (12. Februar 2019)

Flash_Matze schrieb:


> 29 selbstverständlich


Entschuldigen Sie die Frage


----------



## MSVF (13. Februar 2019)

Naja 10cm weniger und laut YT „dürftest“ Du gar kein 29er nehmen, also M


----------



## C.Hill (20. Februar 2019)

EDIT: hier stand nix neues.


----------



## Skydive93 (20. Februar 2019)

C.Hill schrieb:


> Ich glaub da kommt noch was...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 828994


gabs die diskussion nicht schon 1 2 seiten weiter ? 
ist das nicht die neue jobbezeichnung?


----------



## Korner (20. Februar 2019)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> gabs die diskussion nicht schon 1 2 seiten weiter ?
> ist das nicht die neue jobbezeichnung?



Jap aber der Beruf bezieht sich explizit auf Fahrräder , E-Bikes (Pedelecs) , Rollstühle etc. also da "könnte" was kommen


----------



## Jacoul (26. Februar 2019)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 821665
> 
> Laut Interview mit Stefan Willared in der neuen BIKE wird die Modellpalette noch nach unten abgerundet.



Gibt es denn Erfahrungswerte, wann YT alle Räder für ein Jahr final vorgestellt hat? Ich spekuliere auch ein wenig auf was mit 130mm von YT.
Wollte da noch etwas abwarten, ansonsten wird es wohl ein Santa Cruz 5010. Habe YT diesbezüglich eine Mail geschrieben und ihr Tipp war, ihnen doch auf Instagram zu folgen.


----------



## Guedy (26. Februar 2019)

Ein E-Bike ist noch in den Startlöchern...


----------



## zmitti (26. Februar 2019)

Guedy schrieb:


> Ein E-Bike ist noch in den Startlöchern...


Sagt wer?


----------



## Korner (26. Februar 2019)

Guedy schrieb:


> Ein E-Bike ist noch in den Startlöchern...



Reine Spekulation 
Oder hast du Beweise ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guedy (26. Februar 2019)

zmitti schrieb:


> Sagt wer?






Korner schrieb:


> Reine Spekulation
> Oder hast du Beweise ?



Sagen wir es mal so... ich komm aus dem schönen Frankenland und da bekommt man halt das ein oder andere mit!


----------



## zmitti (26. Februar 2019)

Guedy schrieb:


> Sagen wir es mal so... ich komm aus dem schönen Frankenland und da bekommt man halt das ein oder andere mit!



Erlkönig gesichtet?


----------



## Korner (26. Februar 2019)

Guedy schrieb:


> Sagen wir es mal so... ich komm aus dem schönen Frankenland und da bekommt man halt das ein oder andere mit!




Schade , Ebike ist bestimmt Cool aber nix für mich 

XC würd ich feiern aber naja vl. nächstes Jahr dann


----------



## Jacoul (26. Februar 2019)

Ohne Beweisfoto musst du dem nix glauben.


----------



## Korner (26. Februar 2019)

Jacoul schrieb:


> Ohne Beweisfoto musst du dem nix glauben.



Mach ich nicht ,aber ein E-Bike wäre nur logisch 
Nach dem der Hype noch immer nicht abbricht.


----------



## Dodger79 (27. Februar 2019)

Als kostengünstige "Einstiegsdroge" wäre ein Trail-HT klasse! Da dass Jeffsy ja bereits relativ kostengünstig startet würde ich mir da für ein ordentlich ausgestattetes Modell einen niedrigeren Preis als z.B. Nukeproof Scout Pro wünschen bei vielleicht sogar etwas besserer Ausstattung (ein 1.800€-HT finde ich mit NX-Ausstattung nicht so wirklich sexy...) wünschen. Radon zeigt ja mit dem Cragger, dass es durchaus geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korner (27. Februar 2019)

Dodger79 schrieb:


> Als kostengünstige "Einstiegsdroge" wäre ein Trail-HT klasse! Da dass Jeffsy ja bereits relativ kostengünstig startet würde ich mir da für ein ordentlich ausgestattetes Modell einen niedrigeren Preis als z.B. Nukeproof Scout Pro wünschen bei vielleicht sogar etwas besserer Ausstattung (ein 1.800€-HT finde ich mit NX-Ausstattung nicht so wirklich sexy...) wünschen. Radon zeigt ja mit dem Cragger, dass es durchaus geht.



genau sowas meine ich 
Nicht jeder will ein fully und manchmal da fahr ich auch noch gerne mit meinem alten schweren HT rum


----------



## OneTrustMan (27. Februar 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> genau sowas meine ich
> Nicht jeder will ein fully und manchmal da fahr ich auch noch gerne mit meinem alten schweren HT rum


Will haben


----------



## Korner (27. Februar 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Will haben


me 2


----------



## swindle (6. März 2019)

zmitti schrieb:


> Sagt wer?



Hab gerade die Stellenanzeige gesehen:

https://www.mtb-news.de/jobs/job/yt...urce=news&utm_medium=widget&utm_campaign=jobs

Einen Mechatroniker braucht man doch wenn Strom mit im Spiel ist?


----------



## 2pi (6. März 2019)

Liest man eigentlich auch, was andere schreiben ?


----------



## swindle (6. März 2019)

ups  das habe ich übersehen. sorry


----------



## MarKurte (25. März 2019)

Neues Bike im Anmarsch?


----------



## Bikerhasi (25. März 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Neues Bike im Anmarsch?



Vermutlich aber was hat die Ente damit zu tun


----------



## Tidi (25. März 2019)

Die Ente hat hinten im Arsch n Elektromoddor .... hab's doch gesagt, 2019 kommt n eBaik ....


----------



## Lando555 (25. März 2019)

Defibrillator? Taser? Ok, irgendwas mit Strom.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jacoul (25. März 2019)

Ganz klar... letzte Woche gabs 10% aufs Jeffsy, damit noch möglichst viele raus gehen, bevor sie ein 130mm Fully vorstellen. 

Geil wäre es und das Timing für mich perfekt.


----------



## Tidi (26. März 2019)

Hm, was soll da n Fully mit nur 10mm weniger im Portfolio?


----------



## zmitti (26. März 2019)

Eigentlich hätten die ja mal das Alu-Jeffsy zu aktualisieren.....es sei denn die wollen das durch was anderes ersetzen!?

Jeffsy AL PRO RACE


----------



## Jacoul (26. März 2019)

Tidi schrieb:


> Hm, was soll da n Fully mit nur 10mm weniger im Portfolio?



Das 27 hat 150mm


----------



## Tidi (26. März 2019)

Jacoul schrieb:


> Das 27 hat 150mm


Nuja sieht man Richtung weniger Federweg, läufts eh auf 29 hinaus und das hat 140mm ... wenn weniger Federweg, könnt es Sinn machen, ein Bike wie das LV101 zu bringen, also irgendwas um 120mm mit nicht so abfahrtsorientierter Geo.
... bleibe aber dabei - da nächste komplett neue YT-Modell wird n Elektro-Rad.


----------



## Jacoul (26. März 2019)

Tidi schrieb:


> Nuja sieht man Richtung weniger Federweg, läufts eh auf 29 hinaus und das hat 140mm ... wenn weniger Federweg, könnt es Sinn machen, ein Bike wie das LV101 zu bringen, also irgendwas um 120mm mit nicht so abfahrtsorientierter Geo.
> ... bleibe aber dabei - da nächste komplett neue YT-Modell wird n Elektro-Rad.


Richtig und die 27er Version davon hat dann 130mm. 
Dann wäre man bei YT genauso aufgestellt wie Santa Cruz.

Drum habe ich auch gewartet und noch kein 5010 gekauft... In der Hoffnung YT schiebt da noch was passendes nach. 29" will ich nicht.


----------



## Madeath (26. März 2019)

Wurde gerade auf Instagram gepostet...


----------



## zmitti (26. März 2019)

Sehe ich da Batterien ?


----------



## Blacksheep87 (26. März 2019)

zmitti schrieb:


> Sehe ich da Batterien ?


Nö, Munition für eine Schrotflinte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarKurte (26. März 2019)

Langsam glaube ich auch an ein ebike. Der Blitz in der Beschreibung sagt doch schon alles.


----------



## PavelD (26. März 2019)

Madeath schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 842828 Wurde gerade auf Instagram gepostet...



Bei dem Bild musste ich direkt an Tontauben schießen denken. Schrotmunition, eine Ente (scheinbar aus Ton?) deren Auge leuchtet (Hinweis auf Elektronik?) und der Hashtag "decoy" (engl.: Köder). Aber natürlich alles reine Spekulation


----------



## zmitti (26. März 2019)

nase lang machen können se gut


----------



## Jacoul (26. März 2019)

Vielleicht jagen wir hier aber auch einfach nur einer Ente hinterher. 

YT würde ich den Spaß schon zutrauen.^^


----------



## Guedy (26. März 2019)

Ist ja nicht so, dass das ETeil nicht schon seit Wochen rumfährt...


----------



## Hoffi-MTB (26. März 2019)

Ja Spannung machen können sie echt gut. Vielleicht sollten wir aber auch bedenken das nächste Woche der erste April ist und das "decoy" auch in dem Zusammenhang jemanden "in die Falle locken" benutzt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C.Hill (26. März 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Langsam glaube ich auch an ein ebike. Der Blitz in der Beschreibung sagt doch schon alles.



Der Blitz ist auch schon Teil des Logos. 

Diese W***** ... Am Ende bekomm ich schon wieder mega Ärger mit meiner Holden.


----------



## simda (26. März 2019)

Daffy (Duck), elektrischer Bruder vom Jeffsy


----------



## mikel_239 (26. März 2019)

simda schrieb:


> Daffy (Duck), elektrischer Bruder vom Jeffsy


Ich denke es heißt dann "Jeffs-E"


----------



## Tidi (27. März 2019)

Guedy schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so, dass das ETeil nicht schon seit Wochen rumfährt...


Tut es das? Hab noch keine Info dazu irgendwo gelesen ... würde allerdings meine Vermutung Richtung eBike stützen ...


----------



## Guedy (27. März 2019)

Tidi schrieb:


> Tut es das? Hab noch keine Info dazu irgendwo gelesen ... würde allerdings meine Vermutung Richtung eBike stützen ...



Natürlich Vorserienbikes. Aber die Jungs müssen ja auch testen...  Haben hier (in Franken) bestimmt schon zig Leute gesehen, wahrscheinlich interessiert es bloß niemanden, da E Bike! Mich eingeschlossen...


----------



## Dodger79 (27. März 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Langsam glaube ich auch an ein ebike. Der Blitz in der Beschreibung sagt doch schon alles.


Oder es sagt aus, die vermehrten Diskussionen um ein YT-E-Bike schlicht eine Ente sind...


----------



## metalbks (27. März 2019)

https://m.facebook.com/theloamwolf/photos/a.1826864367575394/2236517473276746/?type=3


----------



## Rouven10 (28. März 2019)

Keine Ahnung was die Spekulationen sollen, YT hat mindestens schon seit 1/4 Jahr Stellenanzeigen für ZweiradMechatroniker im Netzwozu sollte man die sonst brauchen


----------



## Tidi (28. März 2019)

Ich glaub die Frage wurde schon 3 oder 4 mal beantwortet, wodurch ich es gelernt hab ... genau wie es keine KFZ-Mechaniker mehr gibt, weil das neue Berufsbild Mechatroniker heißt, ist es wohl auch im Bike-Sektor inzwischen die neue Berufsbezeichnung. Deutet also leider gar nix an ... wobei ich mir trotzdem immernoch sicher bin, dass e-Modelle kommen


----------



## 2pi (28. März 2019)

Strom...

https://www.yt-industries.com/detail/index/sArticle/2200

Hoffentlich wird es keine lame Ente...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tidi (28. März 2019)

War ja klar nach den Aussagen von YT letztes Jahr und aus betriebswirtschaftlicher Sicht .... wird sicher auch geil der Ofen, zwar nix für mich, aber bin gespannt!!!


----------



## helius85 (28. März 2019)




----------



## Tidi (28. März 2019)

Na sieht doch schick aus ... die werden damit so viel Kohle machen, dass die sich einnässen ... wenn der Preis stimmt ^^


----------



## Lando555 (28. März 2019)

Ist online. Nice! Ich will kein eMTB, aber wenn ich eines wollte, dann das! 27,5/29 Kombo.


----------



## Lando555 (28. März 2019)

Adolf Silva’s Double Backflip auf einem eBike:


----------



## OneTrustMan (28. März 2019)

Tidi schrieb:


> Na sieht doch schick aus ... die werden damit so viel Kohle machen, dass die sich einnässen ... wenn der Preis stimmt ^^


Solange sie die Kohle endlich mal in ein Enduro Hardtail investieren ist mir das Recht


----------



## MarKurte (28. März 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Solange sie die Kohle endlich mal in ein Enduro Hardtail investieren ist mir das Recht


Wie kann man sich sowas vorstellen?


----------



## Lando555 (28. März 2019)

Weiß nicht, ob man so eine kleine Nische bedienen muss, wenn man doch nur eine Hand voll Bikes im Portfolio hat.


----------



## Tidi (28. März 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Solange sie die Kohle endlich mal in ein Enduro Hardtail investieren ist mir das Recht


Ja ick weeß, hast du dir ja schon öfter gewünscht, aber da musst du wohl leider weiter Richtung H3 & Co. kieken ... die Nische befürchte ich ist zu klein ... wobei, wenn selbst LV sowas auflegt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thewerner (29. März 2019)

Lando555 schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, ob man so eine kleine Nische bedienen muss, wenn man doch nur eine Hand voll Bikes im Portfolio hat.


geh bitte, die haben auch an dirtjumper; das nischeinprodukt schlechthin am MTB markt. der markt für n trail HT is massiv größer.


----------



## Lando555 (29. März 2019)

thewerner schrieb:


> geh bitte, die haben auch an dirtjumper; das nischeinprodukt schlechthin am MTB markt. der markt für n trail HT is massiv größer.


Jo, mei, da kommen sie halt her... das gehört ja irgendwie zu ihrer Markengeschichte. Deswegen werfen sie es wohl nicht aus dem Portfolio. Es steht aber mMn nicht mehr in ihrem Kern.


----------

